# IRL Incels



## BitchWhereMyHug? (Jun 1, 2018)

I've been interested in incels for a while, would love to hear you guys' irl accounts of incels and their behavior. 

Mine is a younger guy I decided to take to a party this past semester of college. I took him since he seemed okay( we smoked weed together before) and he asked about hooking up with girls and game. We get there and there is a good 100+ people at this house so we make our way to a firepit in the backyard where we start talking to two girls and you know what his first line was after a simple introduction? "You've got really nice shoes, how about I get a kiss?" and with her awkward silence he storms off never to be seen again throughout the night. Was gymcell though so I wasn't trying to get my ass beat so I didn't say anything


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Jun 1, 2018)

I befriended someone who I found out posted on Wizardchan.

He was an IRL incel. Only got laid by paying for prostitutes. His parents were supposedly abusive to him so I let him live with me, only to find out that instead of paying me rent like we agreed to, he spent it all on heroin every chance he got.

I kicked him out in less than a week.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 1, 2018)

I knew a guy years ago who never dated. Only got laid once. But yeah, never had a girlfriend. Was kind of an odd fellow too, so that might have factored in. His whole family was kinda off too. His father once asked his lesbian sisters girlfriend if she had any  Portuguese in her, then followed up with “would you like some?”


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 1, 2018)

Guy who was in my company of friends at university. He was the oldest of the company (24 years old when we were all between 18 and 21). Nice enough at first, but then started to act like he was to steal and swoon away everyone's girlfriend. Creeped girls with his obsessive behavior (even mine who is already an off-putting and gloomy person herself), admitted while drunk that he was a virgin and it was all fault of the feminists.
Posted Facebook rants and rages whenever one of his friends got with someone.
Got invited to my (civil) marriage in last June and pulled off a really cringe scene, between all the idiotic jokes and the fact that he isolated himself mid post-ceremony party like a spoiled child would.
Did the same stunt at another's friend marriage with his knocked-up girlfriend, making thinly veiled jabs that we were all assholes who "stole" the "good girls" from him.
Needless to say, he's not being invited to another friend's marriage this July.


----------



## BitchWhereMyHug? (Jun 1, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Guy who was in my company of friends at university. He was the oldest of the company (24 years old when we were all between 18 and 21). Nice enough at first, but then started to act like he was to steal and swoon away everyone's girlfriend. Creeped girls with his obsessive behavior (even mine who is already an off-putting and gloomy person herself), admitted while drunk that he was a virgin and it was all fault of the feminists.
> Posted Facebook rants and rages whenever one of his friends got with someone.
> Got invited to my (civil) marriage in last June and pulled off a really cringe scene, between all the idiotic jokes and the fact that he isolated himself mid post-ceremony party like a spoiled child would.
> Did the same stunt at another's friend marriage with his knocked-up girlfriend, making thinly veiled jabs that we were all assholes who "stole" the "good girls" from him.
> Needless to say, he's not being invited to another friend's marriage this July.



You would think that the level of self awareness he was operating on was that of a toddler. I see a common theme among incels, that is that they are usually narcissists without the accolades or appearance for the public to tolerate it.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 1, 2018)

So I'll share an Incident my coworker, we will call her Steam, because she covered my shift on Friday because I was sick.

Steam is taller than me by a few inches, had waist length blonde hair, big brown eyes, blandly tanned skin, a face always resting in a bitchy look, big breasts, muscular, and long legged. She's not very bad looking to most of our customers and some of our workers. She's a very head strong woman who was working there longer than me and was the one who trained me in the job.

So the incel encounter happened last friday while our store was having a sale. Steam decided to cosplay the character Giriko from Soul Eater, the female version from the manga. This small detail is very important thanks to the fact that the character is somewhat unknown to people who don't read the manga, plus how she also attracts a certain neck beard.

Steam was standing by a store in our mall that was on the same floor as our store, this store was another neckbeard hot spot since it was a store with some popular anime, CDs, Movies, old TV shows, gaming cards, Gaming merch, etc. It was like a glorified comic store. But they were cool with our little store since Steam also works there as well. Naturally they let her come in to chat and share information about the sell. But Steam told me a lot of useless details but here is the neckbeard part of her story. Steam was about four or five hours into her shift and was talking to Cat Ears, the girl from the last power levelish story I shared, and that's when she meets a lovely neckbeard known around this comic store as Over Powered. So OP had came over to Cat Ears and Steam who were talking about how Cat Ears can get a job at our store; he blurts in with saying,
"_Who are you supposed to be?_"
"Me? I'm Steam, from [Insert Our Store Name] and I'm cosplaying Giriko from Soul Eater."
"_No way! That's not even close to Giriko. Who are you actually cosplaying, M' Lady Steam?"_
Steam at that point wasn't aware, she was used to being called M'Lady since it became a joke around our shop so she continued
"Giriko in the manga becomes a woman and I'm here to talk about a sale in my store where you can get a full manga set with the corresponding anime it has!"
"*Yeah, how he turns into a woman is interesting! I really recommend reading the manga.*" Cat Ears piped up, helping Steam out as OP moved to actually acknowledge her. Steam describes his face as it growing dark red and his eyes lighting up with a creepy predator like light. It seemed like OP saw Cat Ears as a more formidable M' Lady instead of the bitchy faced Steam who probably could bench press the dude, her words not mine, and he started getting closer to Cat Ears.
"_I shall read it, M' Lady, but whom may be the name of the gorgeous goddess that blessed me with her beautiful voice?_"
This is when Steam realized this was a bad idea to talk to him.
"*Cat Ears.*"
"_M' Gorgeous Cat Ears, Can I ask you for your number?_"
Steam had watched this guy close in to corner her in the small area until an old woman and a taller and more clean looking man called OP to come back to them.
Steam told me that she later found out that it was OP's mom and stepbrother who called him back; apparently he's done this multiple times before and mostly doing it to women who are smaller than him, nerdy, clearly weak, and very sweet looking. Cat Earsended up fitting that description while Steam didn't.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 1, 2018)

BitchWhereMyHug? said:


> You would think that the level of self awareness he was operating on was that of a toddler. I see a common theme among incels, that is that they are usually narcissists without the accolades or appearance for the public to tolerate it.


Exactly. The guy was 24 and doing a CIKa type of course (junior course - you do it in 18 months, two years at max) and complained all the time he had been stuck in that course _for three years._
Come on. I have never been a star student apart in History and Economics, but I started mine in October 2015 and finished it for Christmas 2016. And it wasn't just the same type of course - it was the same exact course.
Yet, he acted like the typical euphoric atheist/Smart Nice Guy. He always talked down to people while not even knowing what he was talking about.


----------



## BitchWhereMyHug? (Jun 1, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> So I'll share an Incident my coworker, we will call her Steam, because she covered my shift on Friday because I was sick.
> 
> Steam is taller than me by a few inches, had waist length blonde hair, big brown eyes, blandly tanned skin, a face always resting in a bitchy look, big breasts, muscular, and long legged. She's not very bad looking to most of our customers and some of our workers. She's a very head strong woman who was working there longer than me and was the one who trained me in the job.
> 
> ...



Damn poor cat ears
But seriously who calls girls M'lady irl, should keep that to deviant art and reddit


----------



## BitchWhereMyHug? (Jun 1, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Exactly. The guy was 24 and doing a CIKa type of course (junior course - you do it in 18 months, two years at max) and complained all the time he had been stuck in that course _for three years._
> Come on. I have never been a star student apart in History and Economics, but I started mine in October 2015 and finished it for Christmas 2016. And it wasn't just the same type of course - it was the same exact course.
> Yet, he acted like the typical euphoric atheist/Smart Nice Guy. He always talked down to people while not even knowing what he was talking about.



Yeah ik exactly the type of guy you're talking about, my semi-estranged step brother who I havent seen in years is the same damn way. He used to walk around with a cane at 15 for the aesthetic with a fedora atop his greasy shoulder length hair.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 1, 2018)

BitchWhereMyHug? said:


> his first line was after a simple introduction? "You've got really nice shoes, how about I get a kiss?"



Sounds like _*somebody*_  listens to Dick Masterson.  Unfortunately, sounds like he also doesn't really understand the advice.  I'm sure if he didn't storm right off, he would have asked her what he dad was like.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Jun 1, 2018)

I guess I constitute a literal involuntary celibate, but that's not quite full inceldom. I like to think I have some quantity of self-awareness. The worst I ever got was a few awkward attempts to ask girls out. Never m'lady territory.

One story I do have was when I was at a meeting in a science-fiction literature club. I arrived and sat down, nervous since most people there were strangers, and here comes a seemingly normal dude 10 minutes late to the meeting; puffing and panting and in cycling gear. Cycling was common there, so I assumed he'd just arrived off his bike and hadn't had a chance to change. He seemed pretty normal, not fat or neckbearded, but then he proceeded to sit down and start removing his gear and then his shoes and socks. He got his bare feet out and then started putting them on the table next to me - he even had painted toenails. I was completely nonplussed and nobody else seemed to say anything, so I tried not to look or say anything. Then the conversation at the meeting turned to a book that he liked, and he talked in a monotonous tone that was sorapidthatyoucouldn'tdiscernindividualwords for around five whole minutes straight, and then fell silent and stared at the floor for ten minutes. At the end he started getting wincing at me and mumbling about how annoyed he was that not more people had voted for his book at the poll. 

That one was pretty subtle, though. When I was a teenager I moved to a new school an hour away from home, and since I wasn't a social butterfly I fell into the back of the class with a nominally cool dude. Now you'd recognise him as a trademark incel, but back then he just seemed like a fat, slightly awkward, and earnest guy who liked manga, anime, and vidya. We just talked during breaks or register checks at the back of the class about games; a few weeks in out of the blue he starts talking about PKA stuff. I was nonplussed by it, so I just nodded along and waited for it to turn back to games. Then one week later he was gone from class and nobody seemed to know anything about him, and some people were regarding me with strange stares (a more SJW-y girl from the class approached me in the hall and said she'd keep her eye on me). After a month I found out the full story - apparently he got expelled because he started violently threatening another student and talking about some really fucked up shit during another class and had gotten overheard and was seemingly unrepentant about it. The school wasn't taking any chances (it was big, and they also were fairly respected and didn't want potential violence on their hands), so he got kicked out.

Another one is back from my university days. I used to attend some meetings for a club, and there was one guy who was pale, thin, with a scraggly beard, and strange-fitting clothing who seemed to be known and accepted there. He frequently approached the girls there and asked for a hug - most of them were uber-compassionate Christians, so they let him platonically hug them and pat them on the shoulder. He never went any further than that, but his conduct was weird and it infringed badly on the girls. At one point the club head stopped a talk midway through to tell him (politely) to stop and sit down, so I'm guessing he may have had behavioural problems that they knew about and were accommodating (again, uber-compassionate Christian types).


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 1, 2018)

BitchWhereMyHug? said:


> and with her awkward silence he storms off never to be seen again


----------



## BitchWhereMyHug? (Jun 1, 2018)

Thought of another one I encountered. Not sure if he was an incel but I can assume no woman has or ever will let him near her vagina. So this guy, we're taking a class together, it's an intro class so there are a good bit of people there. He never really came to a class where attendance counted, but boy oh boy the day he did come in. 

This fucker sits next to me of all people and the professor does her usual intro, "today we are going over chapter ____ , ect." and he leans over to me and says "I really wish this bitch would shut up." I did a lighthearted laugh to get him to leave me the fuck alone and he keeps mumbling to himself unintelligible shit I can't hear. So I think okay it's only an hour and he can't speak too loud while she's lecturing, so im safe.

WRONG

It's a class discussion day, and the discussion topic is, "Is it okay to use child labor from a village in Africa that permits it in their culture if you're an American business?" Well after a few normal responses the guy decides that he has a good answer for this moral conundrum. He says, "Well I would buy an AK-47 and kill all the villagers, and take their materials, because people are too dumb in Africa to have guns." The class goes silent and the professor has no clue wtf to say and before she can change the subject he chimes back up saying "Imagine killing all those people." I actually start getting scared this faggot is going to shoot up my class right then and there. Well he obviously didn't because I'm here typing this but for the remaining 15 minuets of class he goes on with his under the breath ramblings


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 1, 2018)

I remember back in highschool I knew a kid who was big into gaming & anime & conservative politics
- wore MLP shirts in public
- loved Glenn Beck and Alex Jones 
- talked shit about liberals a lot
- room was wall to wall anime posters, cat girls, dirty dishes, and reeked like BO
- bad acne, pretty ponchy
- Anime profile picture on FB
- spent the night with a mutual friend just so he could steal the sister's panties
- generally condescending
Haven't talked to him since my freshman year of college, but im pretty sure that was the blueprint for an incel. His mom was _fine_
Cool kid underneath all the fag shit though, hope he's doing alright. it would bum me out big time to find out he was posting on incels.org or something


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 1, 2018)

If you're ugly, just bang ugly women. Sure you can't bang models by virtue of your looks alone and obviously your personality is shit tier (see above) but you can still bang uglies, fatties, and crazies.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> If you're ugly, just bang ugly women. Sure you can't bang models by virtue of your looks alone and obviously your personality is shit tier (see above) but you can still bang uglies, fatties, and crazies.


That's the bass, but as an average guy/toadman who has a pretty attractive wife, I can only say that it goes by chance, and I still can't believe my luck.
Long story short, if it happens it happens. It's just sheer chance on that.
That's why my friend incel/euphoric atheist hated me so much by the way.


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 1, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> That's the bass, but as an average guy/toadman who has a pretty attractive wife, I can only say that it goes by chance, and I still can't believe my luck.
> Long story short, if it happens it happens. It's just sheer chance on that.
> That's why my friend incel/euphoric atheist hated me so much by the way.



What I’m concerned about here is genetics. If you’re unattractive and you’re still managing to pick up all the good girls or if you just have shit genes and you somehow know how to find all the best pussy in town, then that’s a bad thing imo. Because you’re not spreading the best of genetics and you’re halting natural selection. I believe that the most attractive/intelligent/ should be selected to breed. I know of many incels who are intelligent or have a high iq, but are kinda geeks or loners.

Not everybody is meant for that. If you look at nature in particular wolves, you’ll notice that the Omega plays an important role in the pack structure. Note that I didn’t say beta, as incels aren’t betas. They help by allowing frustration to be vented out without actual acts of war breaking out, which would threaten the pack structure. So everybody of every class, be it alpha, omega or beta, plays their own role in the social hierarchy. Omegas have even been known to fight their way up the ranks.

EDIT: and one more thing that I left out. You can’t really help being an omega male. It’s something that you’re born into. In the same way how you’re born alpha. It’s something that is determined in your childhood. That’s what an Omega/Beta/Alpha is. Sure, it may be possible for an Omega to become a Beta provider, but you can’t go from being Omega to being Alpha. I’ve known of many guys who were Omega and tried to become Alpha/Chad by hitting the gym and focusing on their physical fitness, but even with their six packs and their muscular bodies on the inside they were still the same as they were before they got that gym membership; shy, socially awkward, introverted. The only attention they’d get from women was to simply be used (alpha women that is). The best you could go for as an Omega is to become a beta provider. That’s just how the hierarchy works.

I’m not shitting on betas/omegas/incels/introverts/loners/wwhatever, but that’s just how it is.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> What I’m concerned about here is genetics. If you’re unattractive and you’re still managing to pick up all the good girls or if you just have shit genes and you somehow know how to find all the best pussy in town, then that’s a bad thing imo. Because you’re not spreading the best of genetics and you’re halting natural selection. I believe that the most attractive/intelligent/ should be selected to breed. I know of many incels who are intelligent or have a high iq, but are kinda geeks or loners.
> 
> Not everybody is meant for that. If you look at nature in particular wolves, you’ll notice that the Omega plays an important role in the pack structure. Note that I didn’t say beta, as incels aren’t betas. They help by allowing frustration to be vented out without actual acts of war breaking out, which would threaten the pack structure. So everybody of every class, be it alpha, omega or beta, plays their own role in the social hierarchy. Omegas have even been known to fight their way up the ranks.


Well, honestly, I've never had any other girl besides her, and I think it's more of a thing of chemistry since we get along so well and share a lot of passion and hobbies.
Talking of the incels, I don't think their problem lies with not being attractive and bad genes, but to their attitude in general. 
They are generally entitled and demanding, without anything to offer in return.


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> What I’m concerned about here is genetics. If you’re unattractive and you’re still managing to pick up all the good girls or if you just have shit genes and you somehow know how to find all the best pussy in town, then that’s a bad thing imo. Because you’re not spreading the best of genetics and you’re halting natural selection. I believe that the most attractive/intelligent/ should be selected to breed. I know of many incels who are intelligent or have a high iq, but are kinda geeks or loners.
> 
> Not everybody is meant for that. If you look at nature in particular wolves, you’ll notice that the Omega plays an important role in the pack structure. Note that I didn’t say beta, as incels aren’t betas. They help by allowing frustration to be vented out without actual acts of war breaking out, which would threaten the pack structure. So everybody of every class, be it alpha, omega or beta, plays their own role in the social hierarchy. Omegas have even been known to fight their way up the ranks.
> 
> ...



lol found the incel


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 1, 2018)

Gash Hound said:


> lol found the incel



Is that Tariq Nasheed in your avi?


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> Is that Tariq Nasheed in your avi?


Camu Tao


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 1, 2018)

Incels don't leave the house.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 1, 2018)

My buddy Melon is an incel.

I play basketball with him once or twice a week and he runs our Fantasy Football league. 

Just a gigantic dude with a terrible beard and an out of control jew-fro.

He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> What I’m concerned about here is genetics. If you’re unattractive and you’re still managing to pick up all the good girls or if you just have shit genes and you somehow know how to find all the best pussy in town, then that’s a bad thing imo. Because you’re not spreading the best of genetics and you’re halting natural selection. I believe that the most attractive/intelligent/ should be selected to breed. I know of many incels who are intelligent or have a high iq, but are kinda geeks or loners.
> 
> Not everybody is meant for that. If you look at nature in particular wolves, you’ll notice that the Omega plays an important role in the pack structure. Note that I didn’t say beta, as incels aren’t betas. They help by allowing frustration to be vented out without actual acts of war breaking out, which would threaten the pack structure. So everybody of every class, be it alpha, omega or beta, plays their own role in the social hierarchy. Omegas have even been known to fight their way up the ranks.
> 
> ...



I don't think the A/B/O distinction/meme provides much in the way of a coherent guide to social organisation on this issue. Generally most incels tend to fall into two camps: a) autists, or b) the unsocialised. The autists likely do form on the errant side of your dilemma; they are unattractive owing, typically, to a difficulty or inability to experience empathy and form meaningful, fulfilling, and stable relations with others. Although the heritability of autism isn't likely that high (the most viable models I've encountered have it as a function of in-utero testosterone exposure rather than genetics), it does preclude all but the most high-functioning and self-aware ones from really having any chance of getting a partner *even in* a society that heavily discourages hypergamy. The unsocialised I'm not so sure about; their unattractiveness largely owes itself to social contigencies. Raised in broken homes and having suffered abuse or neglect, their nature is something that may be treat or possibly reversed - although that may be difficult, since it is true that most crucial development for a sound empathic capability and theory of mind requires a nurturing familial environment. Still, it seems more viable to obtain partners for these people than those who have a hard-wired neurology.

And through rehabilitating the unsocialised incels, you could do a lot of work to perhaps improve the next generation. I'm inclined to think we should move to select for low time-preference and more systematically-inclined members of the population, especially considering the changing material conditions and the nature of the economic superstructure. I'm not a believer in human perfectibility or in sculpting societies to our choosing, but the myth that just because women select for gregarious extroverts that we should encourage these traits is one we should question. And if we find the answer to that question lacking, we should arrange our social institutions so as to reflect our broader goals of having the stablest, most prosperous, and noble society in the long-run.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 1, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> What I’m concerned about here is genetics. If you’re unattractive and you’re still managing to pick up all the good girls or if you just have shit genes and you somehow know how to find all the best pussy in town, then that’s a bad thing imo. Because you’re not spreading the best of genetics and you’re halting natural selection. I believe that the most attractive/intelligent/ should be selected to breed. I know of many incels who are intelligent or have a high iq, but are kinda geeks or loners.
> 
> Not everybody is meant for that. If you look at nature in particular wolves, you’ll notice that the Omega plays an important role in the pack structure. Note that I didn’t say beta, as incels aren’t betas. They help by allowing frustration to be vented out without actual acts of war breaking out, which would threaten the pack structure. So everybody of every class, be it alpha, omega or beta, plays their own role in the social hierarchy. Omegas have even been known to fight their way up the ranks.
> 
> ...



Nigger, go back to masturbating over Brave New World.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 1, 2018)

Incels arent even a real thing. They are just pussies who can’t get laid. Anyone who identifies as an incel is a lolcow


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 1, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> When I was a teenager .



Still even remotely caring about such nonsense may be part of the problem as to why you cannot get laid.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Jun 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Incels arent even a real thing. They are just pussies who can’t get laid. Anyone who identifies as an incel is a lolcow



Making it a central part of one's identity is retarded. Still, if you can rub two brain cells together you probably can think of reasons why there may be reasons why men who'd like a relationship but can't get one due to natural or social contingencies.



wellthathappened said:


> Still even remotely caring about such nonsense may be part of the problem as to why you cannot get laid.



You'll have to clarify what you meant by nonsense, there, you pruned too much out in the quote.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 1, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> Still, if you can rub two brain cells together you probably can think of reasons why there may be reasons why men who'd like a relationship but can't get one due to natural or social contingencies.



Nope strictly an individual issue. Nothing to do with anyone else or outside factors.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nope strictly an individual issue. Nothing to do with anyone else or outside factors.



For medical reasons some men can lose their penises. Cancer is one of the causes.

Without dick = incel. The person can't control it.


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 1, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> I don't think the A/B/O distinction/meme provides much in the way of a coherent guide to social organisation on this issue. Generally most incels tend to fall into two camps: a) autists, or b) the unsocialised. The autists likely do form on the errant side of your dilemma; they are unattractive owing, typically, to a difficulty or inability to experience empathy and form meaningful, fulfilling, and stable relations with others. Although the heritability of autism isn't likely that high (the most viable models I've encountered have it as a function of in-utero testosterone exposure rather than genetics), it does preclude all but the most high-functioning and self-aware ones from really having any chance of getting a partner *even in* a society that heavily discourages hypergamy. The unsocialised I'm not so sure about; their unattractiveness largely owes itself to social contigencies. Raised in broken homes and having suffered abuse or neglect, their nature is something that may be treat or possibly reversed - although that may be difficult, since it is true that most crucial development for a sound empathic capability and theory of mind requires a nurturing familial environment. Still, it seems more viable to obtain partners for these people than those who have a hard-wired neurology.
> 
> And through rehabilitating the unsocialised incels, you could do a lot of work to perhaps improve the next generation. I'm inclined to think we should move to select for low time-preference and more systematically-inclined members of the population, especially considering the changing material conditions and the nature of the economic superstructure. I'm not a believer in human perfectibility or in sculpting societies to our choosing, but the myth that just because women select for gregarious extroverts that we should encourage these traits is one we should question. And if we find the answer to that question lacking, we should arrange our social institutions so as to reflect our broader goals of having the stablest, most prosperous, and noble society in the long-run.



This could be true. But you’ve got to remember that there are two types of “cels”, voluntary and involuntary. Those who are voluntary are those who lack a sex drive (asexuals in other words). Involuntary celibates are those who have a sex drive but can’t fulfill their sexual desires because they’re what they call “loveshy” or unattractive or whatever. The point I was trying to make is that these people could be classified as “Omegas”.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Jun 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nope strictly an individual issue. Nothing to do with anyone else or outside factors.



That's interesting. Are you making an empirical case or a philosophical argument there? The empirical argument being that natural and social contingencies play no role in shaping a person's personality to make them more or less capable of getting out there, and the philosophical argument being that such contingencies may play a role in their present situation but ultimately responsibility lies with the individual to improve themselves.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 1, 2018)

i remember the first time i meant @The Fool irl

he was a pretty cool guy, tbh


----------



## The Fool (Jun 1, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> i remember the first time i meant @The Fool irl
> 
> he was a pretty cool guy, tbh



for the last fucking time that was my dad The Fool Esquire, I'm The Fool Jr. My dad isn't incel because he gave birth to me, he's a dirty fucking traitor and I don't talk to him anymore


----------



## Gash Hound (Jun 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> Nope strictly an individual issue. Nothing to do with anyone else or outside factors.



I do kinda wonder if they hit a point of no return though. You spend most of your life torturing yourself and mutilating your personality - where do you go from there? The first step towards progress at that point is to accept that you've been hurting yourself and stalling your life for no reason. 

I noticed that most incels are remarkably immature & I bet it's because they keep making that first critical step in maturity (accepting responsibility for your actions) so fucking hard to climb. Somebody who's that stunted in their emotional growth basically has no chance at making it in this world imo. 

idk sucks for them im gonna go hound some pussy


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 2, 2018)

In my eventful life, I've actually encountered the rare female incel.

The female incel is a bit different than the male variety and many may not regard them as incel at all because despite their toxic personality they sometimes can get laid and have relationships. These relationships tend to be very brief however, due to the fact that they treat their mate as a combination of personal servant/dildo/punching bag/waste container. However, if you by "incel" mean someone who is consumed by bitterness for not being in a relationship, then they definitely fit the mold. Their inceldom comes from the same source as with their male peers: a combination of shitty personality and studiply high standards

The girl that I'm thinking of was this very beautiful young lady I got to know in the mid-2000's, who looked like a curvier, brunette version of Marilyn Monroe. Her stunning good looks were always countered by her abrasive and abusive personality though, with her constantly being a drama queen, freeloading leech and wannabe boyfriend stealer. She would often hit on guys in the most unsubtle manner you can think of, like tactically "dropping" items of clothing and offering a quick flash.

She came to one of my parties, asked if the booze was free and then proceeded to get so loaded that she puked her guts out all over the bathroom.

She would always go from one set of friends to another, due to her wearing out her welcome by being a pest. She had about 2 short-term relationships that I know of and these were with faril, wimpy guys.

Nowadays, she's bitter, obese, dateless and looks like a lunch lady. She's also losing teeth due to her horrid eating habits (french fries + butterscotch sauce = YUM!). She works some kind of desk job in a care facility, I think. She also confirms the stereotype of a female incel blaming society for her shortcomings and becoming a a man-hating feminist, by the way she's constantly posting anti-Trump, feminist and SJW garbage on facebook.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 2, 2018)

Gash Hound said:


> I do kinda wonder if they hit a point of no return though. You spend most of your life torturing yourself and mutilating your personality - where do you go from there? The first step towards progress at that point is to accept that you've been hurting yourself and stalling your life for no reason.
> 
> I noticed that most incels are remarkably immature & I bet it's because they keep making that first critical step in maturity (accepting responsibility for your actions) so fucking hard to climb. Somebody who's that stunted in their emotional growth basically has no chance at making it in this world imo.
> 
> idk sucks for them im gonna go hound some pussy


To add to this, most incels never learn the golden rule of dont try to date people you see everyday unless you can handle it


----------



## Maxliam (Jun 2, 2018)

SigSauer said:


> If you're ugly, just bang ugly women. Sure you can't bang models by virtue of your looks alone and obviously your personality is shit tier (see above) but you can still bang uglies, fatties, and crazies.


Like Lee Harvey Oswald said, you miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2018)

Big Nasty said:


> The female incel is a bit different than the male variety and many may not regard them as incel at all because despite their toxic personality they sometimes can get laid and have relationships.



All incels have shit personalities.

Sorry to incel morons, but even the ugliest, grossest, nastiest-ass people can get laid.  If you can't get laid, it's your own fault.  You are not an incel.  You are a volcel lying to yourself.

I've known utterly ugly ass fucking people of both sexes who got laid all the time just by lowering their standards.  I knew a fat Jew who barely ever bathed who got laid nearly every night.  What did he do?  He just went out to bars and drank and bought drinks for chicks and hit on every single fucking female he encountered and got shot down 90% of the time because holy fuck he was ugly and smelly.  

The other 10% of the time he got laid though.  It was seriously that simple.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 2, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> All incels have shit personalities.
> 
> Sorry to incel morons, but even the ugliest, grossest, nastiest-ass people can get laid.  If you can't get laid, it's your own fault.  You are not an incel.  You are a volcel lying to yourself.
> 
> ...



how do you know he didnt just pay some prostitutes?


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm incel. All Black men are incel, especially if they don't like fat chicks or want Asian women. Black men cannot get the good things in life.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> how do you know he didnt just pay some prostitutes?



I was with him a few of those nights.  And he scored with some chicks way out of his league by any normal definition. 



HeirenPlaya said:


> I'm incel. All Black men are incel, especially if they don't like fat chicks or want Asian women. Black men cannot get the good things in life.



Oh no you aren't you dumbass.  You're just a bitchy groid.


----------



## Satanic Worship Club (Nov 4, 2018)

HeirenPlaya said:


> I'm incel. All Black men are incel, especially if they don't like fat chicks or want Asian women. Black men cannot get the good things in life.


It's not your looks, you're just a piece of shit


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Nov 4, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> as an average guy/toadman who has a pretty attractive wife



You know she's OBVIOUSLY cucked you with Chad already, right?

</incelmode>


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 4, 2018)

Ginger Piglet said:


> You know she's OBVIOUSLY cucked you with Chad already, right?
> 
> </incelmode>


damn, don't say this while I'm reading the r/polyamory thread 



Spoiler



although knowing the jealous "till death do us apart" wreck she is I'd find it quite unusual for her to do that


----------



## Slap47 (Nov 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> All incels have shit personalities.
> 
> Sorry to incel morons, but even the ugliest, grossest, nastiest-ass people can get laid.  If you can't get laid, it's your own fault.  You are not an incel.  You are a volcel lying to yourself.
> 
> ...



Dunno, fat Jews are probably the target of gold diggers and wannabee actresses.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm an IRL Incel AmA


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 4, 2018)

why do people keep necrobumping shit?


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 4, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> why do people keep necrobumping shit?


Incels were the "in thing" after the recent Florida shooting.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 4, 2018)

User names must be unique said:


> Incels were the "in thing" after the recent Florida shooting.



yeah but there are other topics to discuss that.
this has nothing to do with incels you might know irl, unless someone here actually knew the shooter.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 4, 2018)

User names must be unique said:


> Incels were the "in thing" after the recent Florida shooting.


The Florida shooter was based and redpilled and a hero


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 4, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> The Florida shooter was based and redpilled and a hero


Mate step it up, this bait is pathetic.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 4, 2018)

There was this guy I knew in college who would start verbally abusing women if they covered their cleavage/breasts around him, often times screaming at them to the point they would break down crying if he didn't leave. He'd usually follow this up with "They think I'm a creep when I'm nicer than the Jocks they're dating!" This behavior wound up getting him kicked out midway through the spring semester which resulted in him joining the Army. Last I heard he had worked his way up to Corporal and was still single.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 4, 2018)

lameandgay2 said:


> Things changed when I got extremely drunk on Skype with him and got completely naked and promised to take his virginity


You seem like the wierd one tbh


----------



## lameandgay2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> You seem like the wierd one tbh


Oh I don't deny it. I am. 
Just most sober men on Skype with a naked drunk lesbian in a one year relationship wouldn't exactly believe an off the cuff remark like 'I'm gonna take your virginity' and the fit of giggles that followed.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Nov 4, 2018)

lameandgay2 said:


> Oh I don't deny it. I am.
> Just most sober men on Skype with a naked drunk lesbian in a one year relationship wouldn't exactly believe an off the cuff remark like 'I'm gonna take your virginity' and the fit of giggles that followed.


You got fully nude in front of a virgin male while explicitly telling him you would fuck him and you're surprised it changed the dynamic of your relationship with him? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## lameandgay2 (Nov 4, 2018)

Boxy Brown said:


> You got fully nude in front of a virgin male while explicitly telling him you would fuck him and you're surprised it changed the dynamic of your relationship with him? Is there something I'm missing?


I thought it was a funny joke at the time. It's why I quit drinking. Was getting me into too much shit and really messing with my life.


----------



## SigSauer (Jun 30, 2019)

“I never get pussy ever! I never get any pussy because I’m too nice! I’m always so nice to the girls and they just end up dating these guys that they’re terrible to them! I never get any pussy! I really want a blowjob but I’ve never had one! It’s because I’ve paid for the meals and afterwards they disrespect me because I’m too nice to them! I’ve always offered to take them places and give them rides and do chores for them and open doors and they never give me any pussy! This one girl I bought her a coat and she wore it and she said she liked the coat and I thought that if I bought it fir her she would finally give me the pussy! They’ve never judged my penis I just want to eat the pussy! I don’t even care I just want to make them feel good! I don’t understand I’m so respectful I will lick your pussy, you don’t have to do anything I just want to feel it! Are they closed? Fuck this! Fuck man! Where are my bagels? Now I’m pissed! Now I’m gonna eat some pussy! And you look pretty good! Now I’m going to eat some pussy and to be honest you look pretty good! Here, let me do it! UGHUHHHUGHH I CAN’t GET A BAGEL SANDWIIIIIIIICH! *Let’s go get some McDonald’s* Fuck you!” ~ Rabbi Samuel Hydeberg minutes before shooting up a Synagogue


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jun 30, 2019)

Harvey Weinstein is an incel, and this time, the pussy destroyed him.  Denied, pal.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 30, 2019)

Used to have a friend that turned out to be an incel.  He would completely fetishise Asian women, refused to acknowledge or flirt with any woman who wasn't from glorious Nippon. Sad thing is he had girls interested in him, but he was always very rudely dismissive of them because they weren't Asian, and he scared off the actual Asian girls by being a creepy weirdo around them. 

Threw fits over not getting any and whined about being forever alone constantly. Ended his friendship with me when I got in a relationship. Said I wasn't a supportive friend was was "rubbing my relationship" in his face.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 30, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> If you're ugly, just bang ugly women. Sure you can't bang models by virtue of your looks alone and obviously your personality is shit tier (see above) but you can still bang uglies, fatties, and crazies.



A friend of mine claims that when you bang enough ugly chicks and you can bag decent looking chicks who are just curious what all the fuss is about. 

Makes sense,  dude's banged a lot of "ehhh" chicks and I've seen him date since cute ones too despite looking like Milhouse had a baby with mr burns


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 30, 2019)

During my first year of college there was a guy in my dorm, bit of a late starter and a couple of years older after transferring from community college that at first wasn't so bad, he was one of the people in the dorm that liked anime so would join our anime watching evenings and joined in with dorm parties. He was a real "M'lady" type, pro feminism, pro LGBT,white knight and so on which wasn't really a bad thing itself but he soon got annoying. The first time I got any wind of him causing a problem was his roommate complaining about his hygiene issues. He apparently never did laundry and wore the same stuff for days in a row, rarely would shower and had a habit of leaving old food to rot. 

Our little anime night crew was mainly 4-5 people including me and my roommate, she was a cute redhead not the gross ginger kind with insane numbers of freckles but pretty. He began following her around and trying to talk to her at every opportunity and then finding places to 'accidentally bump into her'. He also posted poems under our door that he thought was in secret but people saw him outside our door on multiple occasions so it was obvious. On her birthday I made her a cake and we had a little party with people from our dorm and some of her other friends. He bought her a really expensive guitar she talked about wanting to own without her expecting it and it really upset her. She thanked him and didn't make a scene but I remember her being freaked out and confused. 

A little time passed and he continued his unwanted advances until she got close to a guy in her classes and they began dating. This made him leave her alone and he started to withdraw. His roommate said he just plays XBox all day and stopped going to classes or anywhere else much. He'd just stay in his room and only came out if food was on offer. One evening, he went full on Pvt. Pyle. A few of us were sitting in the kitchen area and he walked in wearing only his underwear and kicked a small trash can over, he then starts yelling at my roommate for 'betraying him' and accused her of promising to date him before any other guys when she was ready. She said he mistook something she said and then he went crazy and threw a toaster off the counter and punched the fridge. He started yelling about not getting laid and stormed out the kitchen with a couple of guys trying to calm him down. I walked back to our room with my roommate who wanted to lock herself inside and we saw him sitting on the stairway in his underwear with two guys consoling him as he cries about being a virgin all his life. I'll never forget that image. 

We planned to report the incident the next day but he beat us to it I guess, we found out he'd requested to change dorm the next morning though we still spoke with the RAs about what happened. He was allowed to move dorm and had to sign a behavior agreement that he would attend and couldn't come to our dorm or harass my roommate. He apologized to her and he did accept taking the guitar back after he'd insisted she keep it before. 

Didn't see him much during college but I ran into somebody a few years ago from college who said he's a full on anti women incel these days and gained a lot of weight since college. He turned up to a mutual friend's wedding and he barely recognised him. Said he put down the couple and talked about how marriage is the worst thing men can do.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 30, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> He turned up to a mutual friend's wedding and he barely recognised him. Said he put down the couple and talked about how marriage is the worst thing men can do.


I can feel for those guys, I remember how I had to endure a sperglord at my own wedding.
I'm sure your friend had to appeal all his cool to not deck him out.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 30, 2019)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I can feel for those guys, I remember how I had to endure a sperglord at my own wedding.
> I'm sure your friend had to appeal all his cool to not deck him out.



Yeah, I wonder at that point why people even bother to show up if they don't have anything nice to say. You invite this person and they come eat the free food and talk you down. Some people are just jerks in life.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Feb 10, 2021)

Faket0Fake said:


> Yeah, I wonder at that point why people even bother to show up if they don't have anything nice to say. You invite this person and they come eat the free food and talk you down. Some people are just jerks in life.


I used to be forced to attend weddings by my parents. I never wanted to go, so I would always whine and moan about it, until they stopped bothering taking me to their weddings, because I would always ruin them


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 10, 2021)

you know women aint shit.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 10, 2021)

Well since gravity queen resurrected this thread...


You're looking at one , what's there to say besides everything and everybody sucks npcs hate my guts I want to quit want too log off I'm not having any fun?

Oh and Scott Pilgrim vs the world ruined an entire generation of women


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 10, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> Well since gravity queen resurrected this thread...
> 
> 
> You're looking at one , what's there to say besides everything and everybody sucks npcs hate my guts I want to quit want too log off I'm not having any fun?
> ...


Have sex.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 10, 2021)

The amount of effort "incels" (nee retards) put into blaming others they could put into literally _anything else_ and accidentally fall into some pussy. Instead, that pussy is readily available for anybody else, retards btfo. This is the way of the world.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 10, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> All incels have shit personalities.
> 
> Sorry to incel morons, but even the ugliest, grossest, nastiest-ass people can get laid.  If you can't get laid, it's your own fault.  You are not an incel.  You are a volcel lying to yourself.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have an Italian by way of Jersey buddy who looks like Adam Sandler had a baby with Bobby from Son's of Anarchy. Dude gets himself a new slam-piece every few months. then tries to woo a girl way out of his league and tries to keep that relationship going until the girl finally gets some self-esteem and he goes back to tinder and other dating apps. He's a big fat fuck with a scraggly beard and a big ass bald spot, but he's funny as fuck and a lot of fun to shoot the shit with. Girls don't seem to give a shit that he's an ex-con or that he got asked to leave the Marines for being a borderline war criminal because he's got steady work, a good sense of humor and doesn't act too weird around chicks.

Then I have an employee who looks like the guy who played teenage Darth Vader but with an 80s cop  mustache and a pompadour and he couldn't get laid in a Mexican whorehouse if he had a burrito in each hand and a greencard peaking out of his zipper because he's always pissed off about some dumb shit and wants to talk to everyone about how his opinions are always right and women are just too stupid to be owned anymore.   I've literally seen attractive girls at bars come up to him, try to start flirting and then leave abruptly after he's on sentence 4. His only sexual experiences are from banging chicks on craigslist and backpage


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

I knew an incel his only chance to ascend would be going to college since he was an asian manlet who had autism, he was a good kid. Very respectful and such but unfortunately didn't have the social skills to talk with women. He could talk with guys fine, but women made him scared as they'd often mogg him. It got to a point where he'd avoid all contact with women at all cost.Due to being bullied he dropped out of school and eventually he roped.  It's very unfortunate. And I hope he found some peace as he died.



Bad Gateway said:


> The amount of effort "incels" (nee retards) put into blaming others they could put into literally _anything else_ and accidentally fall into some pussy. Instead, that pussy is readily available for anybody else, retards btfo. This is the way of the world.


Found the bluepilled betabuxxer have fun with your wife who's fucked hundreds of guys before and marries you because she's has to leech off of someone because she's hit the wall and chad doesn't want to fuck her anymore. Personality doesn't matter. If it did women wouldn't be swooning over jeremy meeks or ted bundy.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Found the bluepilled betabuxxer have fun with your wife who's fucked hundreds of guys before and marries you because she's has to leech off of someone because she's hit the wall and chad doesn't want to fuck her anymore. Personality doesn't matter. If it did women wouldn't be swooning over jeremy meeks or ted bundy.


lol mad


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> lol mad


Don't be a free-agent in life, let the blackpill guide you.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Don't be a free-agent in life, let the blackpill guide you.


No, keep that same energy with me at all times, bitch.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> No, keep that same energy with me at all times, bitch.


Seething, incels live rent free in your head. Go drink your soy and go back to playing your switch while your wife is being pounded by her boyfriend.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Seething, incels live rent free in your head. Go drink your soy and go back to playing your switch while your wife is being pounded by her boyfriend.


Madder than that, virgin. Come the fuck on, do something right in your life. ONE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Madder than that, virgin. Come the fuck on, do something right in your life. ONE FUCKING TIME.


Like what? if i commit suicide i'd be giving the foids something good.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Like what? if i commit suicide i'd be giving the foids something good.


I said stay mad at me at all time you fucking wastrel.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I said stay mad at me at all time you fucking wastrel.


No


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> No


Can't even do that right. No wonder pussy is free but you still can't afford it.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Can't even do that right. No wonder pussy is free but you still can't afford it.


Still mad?
Yikes.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 11, 2021)

I can't decide if this is real, but he did say "mogg," which is either incel code or, worse, British slang.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 11, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Have sex.


ive got a better idea

1.go home
2.listen to nickelback
3.smoke cigarettes


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 11, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> ive got a better idea
> 
> 1.go home
> 2.listen to nickelback
> 3.smoke cigarettes


Split the difference.  Have sex with Nickelback.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I can't decide if this is real, but he did say "mogg," which is either incel code or, worse, British slang.


Yes i did say mogg do you have a problem?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 11, 2021)

What we should do is crate a thread for incels where the odd number post above has to have sex with the even number post below. We can solve this once and for all!


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 11, 2021)

@kekofthebest  has been inceling up the abortion thread in Deep Thoughts and admitted he's never touched a boob in a now-deleted post. He also claims he almost got a restraining order put on him for beating up a girl.

Honestly I'm not sure if he's a dumb edgy 13 year old unsupervised on the internet or a retarded 23 year old but either way he's fun.

On the topic of this thread, other than our buddy @kekofthebest  I haven't actually had much firsthand experience with incels. Probably because I'm a foid and they fear and resent me. 

I guess could actually be kinda considered a volcel myself, I have like no sex drive thanks to antidepressants and honestly sex and relationships are way too much drama and my mentally ill ass does not deal with that shit well. Plus all the cute queer girls around my age are trooning out anyway.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> @kekofthebest  has been inceling up the abortion thread in Deep Thoughts and admitted he's never touched a boob in a now-deleted post. He also claims he almost got a restraining order put on him for beating up a girl.
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure if he's a dumb edgy 13 year old unsupervised on the internet or a retarded 23 year old but either way he's fun.



shut up whore. No-one cares about your retarded views on politics.  Please go back to the kitchen.



Android raptor said:


> @kekofthebest  has been inceling up the abortion thread in Deep Thoughts and admitted he's never touched a boob in a now-deleted post. He also claims he almost got a restraining order put on him for beating up a girl.
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure if he's a dumb edgy 13 year old unsupervised on the internet or a retarded 23 year old but either way he's fun.
> 
> ...


I unironically support trans rights so that foids will btfo'd. HAHA STUPID BITCH CANT EVEN SMILE WITHOUT TAKING PILLS JFL.POST YOUR WRISTS! LETS SEE IF YOU CUT.

CUT YOURSELF CUNT. @Android raptor  THIS FOID IS TRYING TO HARASS ME Ok ms."I cant smile without taking some pill!"


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I unironically support trans rights so that foids will btfo'd. HAHA STUPID BITCH CANT EVEN SMILE WITHOUT TAKING PILLS JFL.POST YOUR WRISTS! LETS SEE IF YOU CUT.


I'm not showing a child my cutting scars. That's creepy and probably illegal. Wtf.


kekofthebest said:


> shut up whore. No-one cares about your retarded views on politics.  Please go back to the kitchen.


You care enough to keep replying to me and all the other foid Kiwis in the other thread, as well as posting on our profiles

Here's some posts our boy made elsewhere


This is the second post he's made on my profile

It would be interesting to know what happened, my bet is he picked a fight with a girl over something dumb in elementary or middle school.

My night suddenly got more interesting lol


kekofthebest said:


> CUT YOURSELF CUNT. @Android raptor  THIS FOID IS TRYING TO HARASS ME Ok ms."I cant smile without taking some pill!"


Replying to your posts isnt harassment.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 11, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I'm not showing a child my cutting scars. That's creepy and probably illegal. Wtf.
> 
> You care enough to keep replying to me and all the other foid Kiwis in the other thread, as well as posting on our profiles
> 
> ...


Yeah i picked a fight with her because she was being uppity. Her birth parents hated her so much that they abandoned her and it was some black foid who adopted her so i started calling her the hard r and i just beat her after a little while


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 11, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Yeah i picked a fight with her because she was being uppity. Her birth parents hated her so much that they abandoned her and it was some black foid who adopted her so i started calling her the hard r and i just beat her after a little while


random.txt


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

I still can't tell if @kekofthebest is a funny parody or a funnier reality.

I love the really angry incels.  They want to hate women like the rest of us, but they don't have enough actual experience with women to know how to do it, so they come off like cartoon characters.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I still can't tell if @kekofthebest is a funny parody or a funnier reality.
> 
> I love the really angry incels.  They want to hate women like the rest of us, but they don't have enough actual experience with women to know how to do it, so they come off like cartoon characters.


why would i be a parody? Everything i say here is the truth


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

I still can't decide.

Have you propositioned your mother?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I still can't decide.
> 
> Have you propositioned your mother?


No why would i ever do that? That's fucking cringe as hell. Anyways you can't trust femoids. They'll use you as an emotional tampon and when they inevitiably break up with you they'll use the stuff you told them Secrets, etc. on you as blackmail.


----------



## milk (Feb 12, 2021)

I refuse to believe incels are real. I have never met one in IRL.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> No why would i ever do that? That's fucking cringe as hell. Anyways you can't trust femoids. They'll use you as an emotional tampon and when they inevitiably break up with you they'll use the stuff you told them Secrets, etc. on you as blackmail.


Not getting a Marjan reference suggests either real loser or deft jokester.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Not getting a Marjan reference suggests either real loser or deft jokester.


I don't know what that is, care to explain? Personally i don't mind being an incel, it simply was over before it ever began. Basically i'm a genetic dead end.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I don't know what that is, care to explain?


This forum has a search function.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> This forum has a search function.


oh wait i looked at what this dude has done pretty fucked up


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm going to split the difference on the real/troll bet and say this dude is underaged. Incel, but still young enough that he might grow out of it. Or at least he would have a chance if human interaction wasn't dead from the pandemic. Better luck next century.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Yeah, @kekofthebest if you're such as 14, I rescind calling you a retarded faggot and substitute "Dis is not de way, little buddy."


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Lol why would i be 14 shitposting on kiwifarms i remember when i was 14 i was playing skyrim on my ps3. At 14 i knew it was over but i never knew what the term was.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> No why would i ever do that? That's fucking cringe as hell. Anyways you can't trust femoids. They'll use you as an emotional tampon and when they inevitiably break up with you they'll use the stuff you told them Secrets, etc. on you as blackmail.


Have you ever been broken up with?


kekofthebest said:


> Lol why would i be 14 shitposting on kiwifarms i remember when i was 14 i was playing skyrim on my ps3




I'm also unsure if this guy is a ruise cruise or just retarded and 13. If it's the latter, yeah kid, this ain't it.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Have you ever been broken up with?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also unsure if this guy is a ruise cruise or just retarded and 13. If it's the latter, yeah kid, this ain't it.


The only reason why i'm a virgin is because i'm ugly and retarded as well. Literally other than that i'd be good.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> The only reason why i'm a virgin is because i'm ugly and retarded as well. Literally other than that i'd be good.


I'd say there are a few other reasons. 

If you're a kid you don't need to be having sex any way. Or hanging out with incels. Or using the internet unsupervised at all.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I'd say there are a few other reasons.
> 
> If you're a kid you don't need to be having sex any way. Or hanging out with incels. Or using the internet unsupervised at all.


I mean incels have never gassed me up, or lied to me. They always told me the honest truth. I realized that i was living in a delusion and they showed me the truth. Did you take your pills can you finally smile now?


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I mean incels have never gassed me up, or lied to me. They always told me the honest truth. I realized that i was living in a delusion and they showed me the truth. Did you take your pills can you finally smile now?


Gassed you? What?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Gassed you? What?


They've never lied to me that is what they've done.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

"Gassed me up" does sound like a "kids these days" sort of slang.  We now have a terminus post quem-- he can't be over 24 if he played Skyrim when he was 14.  Granted, I played Skyrim a few months ago.


----------



## Comrade (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> They've never lied to me that is what they've done.


Ok this is likely just a waste of my time but if you´re not a troll then you seem pretty young and I think it's very sad that you're this full of hate so I just want to take a minute to tell you that incels have indeed lied to you. These are angry bitter people who want to drag you down with them so they tell you that it's hopeless and that women are all shallow whores and these things are lies. I know a literal manlet with a weak jaw who has regular threesomes and at least 6 woman available to booty call at any given time. Do you know why he lives this 'alpha chad' lifestyle? bc he has a kind smile and he treats the women he fucks like people, so they want to see him again. They trust him, so they're willing to experiment with him. The reason women don't like to be around you is because they can tell you hate them and they're afraid of you, not because they're dumb foids who only care about chads cock. Grow up


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 12, 2021)

Lol, incels all have one thing in common: they expect the return on social and physical investment that regular folk have (you know, those who put effort in their lives,) without doing a single fucking thing. When they don't get the results they want (obviously,) they often turn the blame on women for being bitches/thots/whores who just want scumbags and bad boys.

I know one of these dudes IRL. He actually has been laid once before (had a 4/10 LDR who was definitely cheating on him with a side dick, and for whom she dumped the guy I know,) but never since. Guy is overweight, dresses like a paedo vidya galaxybrain, and his favourite pastime is gaming, Discord meme-sharing, and watching Dankula videos. His room is a fucking sty, and he acts socially disabled as fuck whenever we're out in public. Gee, I wonder why he isn't swimming in pussy. Bigthink.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Look at me; I have sex, and I'm Rich Evans!


I understand why KF is crawling with furries-- they're here to laugh at people they know who are entirely too much.  Same goes for the trannies, drag queens, and other lolcow-adjacent types.  The Animal Control forum is full of people who fuck in murrsuits calling slightly more depraved furries "degenerate."  I get that.

But as for the incels, they always come here to back up their faggy community, which has spawned so many threads.  It's a curious exception.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Comrade said:


> Ok this is likely just a waste of my time but if you´re not a troll then you seem pretty young and I think it's very sad that you're this full of hate so I just want to take a minute to tell you that incels have indeed lied to you. These are angry bitter people who want to drag you down with them so they tell you that it's hopeless and that women are all shallow whores and these things are lies. I know a literal manlet with a weak jaw who has regular threesomes and at least 6 woman available to booty call at any given time. Do you know why he lives this 'alpha chad' lifestyle? bc he has a kind smile and he treats the women he fucks like people, so they want to see him again. They trust him, so they're willing to experiment with him. The reason women don't like to be around you is because they can tell you hate them and they're afraid of you, not because they're dumb foids who only care about chads cock. Grow up


Grow up? Man i'm 18 and i realized it's over. It never began. And besides your friend is probably being fucked he's white. Also i found the "Protect all wayhmen!1" type.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Gassed me up" does sound like a "kids these days" sort of slang.  We now have a terminus post quem-- he can't be over 24 if he played Skyrim when he was 14.  Granted, I played Skyrim a few months ago.


Yeah I don't know much about vidya but don't plenty of people still play Skyrim? Kid could've been playing it at 14 last year or some shit.

Kinda hope it's a ruise cruise and not an actual child incel.


kekofthebest said:


> Grow up? Man i'm 18 and i realized it's over. It never began. And besides your friend is probably being fucked he's white. Also i found the "Protect all wayhmen!1" type.


If you actually are 18 I can assure you, 18 isn't grown up. 18 year olds might be legally adults, but they're still dumb AF kids.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Why can;t men be angry at foids? Is this because foids are the one who are in power or is it something else? Being a curry is a death sentence romantically. Curry men are looked down as subhuman. While i'm not curry i look curry and thats a brutal racepill to swallow. You cannot fathom the amount of hate curries recieve everyday.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Grow up? Man i'm 18 and i realized it's over. It never began. And besides your friend is probably being fucked he's white. Also i found the "Protect all wayhmen!1" type.


OK, so you are a wee bairn, though definitely right at the limit of being able to change your ways and enjoy life.

I'm not going to tell you not to hate women.  Everyone hates women.  But some chicks are alright and shouldn't come to school tomorrow.  Find one of those, make friends with her, and have fun.

Do you *want* to grow up to be Russel Greer?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not entitled to anything so no. As i'm not entitled to even basic human respect i don't think foids should be given anything. foids aren't entitled to my money or lack thereof.  you get what you deserve it all balances out


----------



## Comrade (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Grow up? Man i'm 18 and i realized it's over. It never began. And besides your friend is probably being fucked he's white. Also i found the "Protect all wayhmen!1" type.


He's literally Middle Eastern but keep on with your racism I guess, I know it's hard to confront the fact you're worldview isn't 100% true


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Comrade said:


> He's literally Middle Eastern but keep on with your racism I guess, I know it's hard to confront the fact you're worldview isn't 100% true


He's being used retard. Foids will use a simp as a provider and in return he'll be lucky to have a crumb of pussy.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Why can;t men be angry at foids? Is this because foids are the one who are in power or is it something else? Being a curry is a death sentence romantically. Curry men are looked down as subhuman. While i'm not curry i look curry and thats a brutal racepill to swallow. You cannot fathom the amount of hate curries recieve everyday.


Plenty of Indian men get laid. And if someone is racist why would you want to fuck them anyway? I wouldn't want to fuck a black supremacist chick that won't shut up about how white people are devils created by Yakub.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Plenty of Indian men get laid. And if someone is racist why would you want to fuck them anyway? I wouldn't want to fuck a black supremacist chick that won't shut up about how white people are devils created by Yakub.


Bullshit. I know you wouldn't fuck chadpreet or a 5'2 balding indian janitor. So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Bullshit. I know you wouldn't fuck chadpreet or a 5'2 balding indian janitor. So shut the fuck up.


Where do you think Indian babies come from, you incredible nincompoop?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Paging @BoxerShorts47


----------



## Liber Pater (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Why can;t men be angry at foids? Is this because foids are the one who are in power or is it something else? Being a curry is a death sentence romantically. Curry men are looked down as subhuman. While i'm not curry i look curry and thats a brutal racepill to swallow. You cannot fathom the amount of hate curries recieve everyday.


Just tell them to open bob and vagene. Works everytime.
If you don't have luck with Tinder or Grindr, you can always try hitting up women on Facebook, Instagram or Twitter DMs. This is a strategy that has worked for many Hindustani Hunks and Punjabi Poon-slayers.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Just dropping this here.
Blackpill 101 - E07: The plight of Indian men - YouTube​


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Bullshit. I know you wouldn't fuck chadpreet or a 5'2 balding indian janitor. So shut the fuck up.


I wouldn't but someone probably would if those men are nice/intelligent/charismatic/etc. Looks aren't the only thing women, or anyone really looks for. 

Shit, Danny Devito has been married for years. That should tell anyone that you don't have to be good looking to get pussy.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I wouldn't but someone probably would if those men are nice/intelligent/charismatic/etc. Looks aren't the only thing women, or anyone really looks for.
> 
> Shit, Danny Devito has been married for years. That should tell anyone that you don't have to be good looking to get pussy.


knew it you'd pull up danny devito, the only reason they're married is because he has the money and status.So you're basically saying that men have to be the full package. AKA chad?


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> knew it you'd pull up danny devito, the only reason they're married is because he has the money and status.So you're basically saying that men have to be the full package. AKA chad?


Plenty of dudes who aren't rich and aren't conveniently attractive are still drowning in pussy by being decent human beings. You'd be surprised at how far not being a terrible person goes when it comes to getting laid. Women don't want to fuck nasty, hateful assholes that despise them for something they can't even help. No one does, except maybe some insane fetishist. 

That famous quote from The Social Network is applicable here.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Plenty of dudes who aren't rich and aren't conveniently attractive are still drowning in pussy by being decent human beings. You'd be surprised at how far not being a terrible person goes when it comes to getting laid. Women don't want to fuck nasty, hateful assholes that despise them for something they can't even help. No one does, except maybe some insane fetishist.
> 
> That famous quote from The Social Network is applicable here.


"jUSt haVe a good pErsOnality brO!"  "dis y u inkell! u havent watched captain marvel 10 times everyday thats why!!!"
i knew that foids have lizard brains but holy shit.


			https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40806-017-0092-x


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Feb 12, 2021)

You're the only one bringing up that dumb Marvel film here.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> You're the only one bringing up that dumb Marvel film here.


shut up bluepiller 



also is this you?


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> "jUSt haVe a good pErsOnality brO!" "dis y u inkell! u havent watched captain marvel 10 times everyday thats why!!!"
> i knew that foids have lizard brains but holy shit.


Okay, but you try having a good personality first? 
Or do you think that's gonna kill ya bro?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Okay, but you try having a good personality first?
> Or do you think that's gonna kill ya bro?


I have tried numerous times but its never worked. The last attempt that i've done was when i was 16. So it's been 2 years.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I have tried numerous times but its never worked. The last attempt that i've done was when i was 16. So it's been 2 years.


If the last time you tried to be a decent person what when you were a minor, that might be related to why you aren't getting laid. If you actually tried then at all. 

What do you have to loose by not being a hateful asshole that despises half the human race because of the genitals they were born with?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Everyone keeps bringing up "have a good personality" but does anybody have a clear definition of what that is? 
T. Not an incel but curious.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

I am an incel because I have undiagnosed autism and I cannot comprehend human interaction or how normal relationships work.


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I have tried numerous times but its never worked. The last attempt that i've done was when i was 16. So it's been 2 years.


Women can smell weakness. You're a weak, pathetic, sack of shit. Women like men who are self-assured. Asshole chads are self-assured. So are good men. You don't need money or power or anything. You need to treat women like a person and not a hell-spawned she-demon and you need to treat YOURSELF like a person and not a useless sack of shit. And sometimes that means turning off the Xbox, shutting down the computer, and going to the gym. Or practicing a martial art. Or going to church. Or learning an instrument. Geez, I meet women all the time who are practicing judo or something these days.


Readhed said:


> I am an incel because I have undiagnosed autism and I cannot comprehend human interaction or how normal relationships work.


Bullshit. Be self-assured, smarten yourself up, and you'd be surprised how non-autistic you can be.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> Bullshit. Be self-assured, smarten yourself up, and you'd be surprised how non-autistic you can be.


Meh. It's just not something that interests me for more than a few minutes at a time.


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Meh. It's just not something that interests me for more than a few minutes at a time.


Here's the dirty little secret I figured out: undiagnosed autism doesn't exist. You either have it and get diagnosed or you don't and grok the basics of human social interaction. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you don't offer to show everyone your Pokemon cards collection or sperg endlessly on the differences between an Abrams tank and a Panzer like a real autist. I was the same way when I was growing up, I'm not an aspie, the Internet made me think I was. Turn off the damn Internet and find something active with other people you like. I recommend martial arts, but if that's not your bag a foreign language or music class at a community college might help too. Like I said, you'd be surprised how not autistic you can be when you power down your electronic toys.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> Here's the dirty little secret I figured out: undiagnosed autism doesn't exist. You either have it and get diagnosed or you don't and grok the basics of human social interaction. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you don't offer to show everyone your Pokemon cards collection or sperg endlessly on the differences between an Abrams tank and a Panzer like a real autist. I was the same way when I was growing up, I'm not an aspie, the Internet made me think I was. Turn off the damn Internet and find something active with other people you like. I recommend martial arts, but if that's not your bag a foreign language or music class at a community college might help too. Like I said, you'd be surprised how not autistic you can be when you power down your electronic toys.


I feel comfortable on my electronic toys though. Why should I do this other stuff? There has to be some kind of gain there. I just don't see it.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

Just having good hygiene and personal care can also go a long way in improving attractiveness. Even if a dude looks like a Chad, women arent gonna want to fuck him if he doesn't wash his ass and wears dirty clothes stained with cheeto dust. Shower every day, wash your ass and the rest of your body, get a nice shave and haircut, wear clean clothes, etc.

Women are people. Treat them as such.

Btw I'm a diagnosed autist with both electronic and regular toys lol. Shit is fun and I like it.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Just having good hygiene and personal care can also go a long way in improving attractiveness. Even if a dude looks like a Chad, women arent gonna want to fuck him if he doesn't wash his ass and wears dirty clothes stained with cheeto dust. Shower every day, wash your ass and the rest of your body, get a nice shave and haircut, wear clean clothes, etc.
> 
> Women are people. Treat them as such.
> 
> Btw I'm a diagnosed autist with both electronic and regular toys lol. Shit is fun and I like it.


The problem for me isn't hygiene or even really social skills. It's the drive to go after and pursue women. I just don't feel it. I know I'm not gay because I fap to straight porn and have never been attracted to men. So IDK what it is. I just don't feel that drive like other men do.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Yeah just take 5 showers and you'll instantly be white, 6'5 and, not autistic. while i do have good hygiene it doesn't do much for me. and i do treat foids as human which they don't for me.


Android raptor said:


> Just having good hygiene and personal care can also go a long way in improving attractiveness. Even if a dude looks like a Chad, women arent gonna want to fuck him if he doesn't wash his ass and wears dirty clothes stained with cheeto dust. Shower every day, wash your ass and the rest of your body, get a nice shave and haircut, wear clean clothes, etc.
> 
> Women are people. Treat them as such.
> 
> Btw I'm a diagnosed autist with both electronic and regular toys lol. Shit is fun and I like it.





			https://incels.co/threads/women-with-autism-have-slightly-worse-social-skills-than-men-with-autism-but-are-treated-much-better-by-society.149738/page-2#post-6223421


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Imagine gatekeeping Autism on kiwi farms dot net.


As for our little Skyrim player, you're a good example of what separates "awkward young lad who trips on himself and gets nowhere with the ladies" and "incel."  You've been brainwashed by a bunch of of reddit pussies.  Stop.  Grow up.  There is still time.

Or don't.  The human race will not suffer for you being a genetic dead end.


Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Everyone keeps bringing up "have a good personality" but does anybody have a clear definition of what that is?
> T. Not an incel but curious.


Think "what would a faggot do," and do something else.  Be kind.  Care about something.  That should do the trick.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> The problem for me isn't hygiene or even really social skills. It's the drive to go after and pursue women. I just don't feel it. I know I'm not gay because I fap to straight porn and have never been attracted to men. So IDK what it is. I just don't feel that drive like other men do.


If you don't have the drive that's fine. I don't either, and it works for me since I'm crazy and a relationship wouldn't do anything good for my mental health. 

Being in a relationship isn't everything. It's ok to not be in a relationship. I think that's another thing people need to realize.


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I feel comfortable on my electronic toys though. Why should I do this other stuff? There has to be some kind of gain there. I just don't see it.


There is. Making new friends and expanding your social circle is one. Even if you don't get a date humans are social animals. Being on electronic games all the time doesn't scratch that itch, no matter how often we call people nigger faggots and threaten to rape their mothers over the Internet. It's a great way to blow off steam alone, but that's it.

Second, women do like guys who can do things and are usually in decent shape. Martial arts kill two birds with one stone in that regard, plus it builds real confidence and discipline which are masculine traits women like. Music and learning new languages do that without the boost to physicality.



Readhed said:


> The problem for me isn't hygiene or even really social skills. It's the drive to go after and pursue women. I just don't feel it. I know I'm not gay because I fap to straight porn and have never been attracted to men. So IDK what it is. I just don't feel that drive like other men do.


Fair enough, I guess.



kekofthebest said:


> Yeah just take 5 showers and you'll instantly be white, 6'5 and, not autistic. while i do have good hygiene it doesn't do much for me. and i do treat foids as human which they don't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://incels.co/threads/women-with-autism-have-slightly-worse-social-skills-than-men-with-autism-but-are-treated-much-better-by-society.149738/page-2#post-6223421


No, but I won't kick you out of whatever social nerd shit I'm running.



Sped Xing said:


> Imagine gatekeeping Autism on kiwi farms dot net.


I don't have to imagine. I live my dreams every day.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> If you don't have the drive that's fine. I don't either, and it works for me since I'm crazy and a relationship wouldn't do anything good for my mental health.
> 
> Being in a relationship isn't everything. It's ok to not be in a relationship. I think that's another thing people need to realize.


Honestly, some of these dudes are just like frothing at the fucking mouth over this shit. Yeah it sucks but it's not so big a deal you act like your entire goddamn life is over and you're worthless because of it. XD


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

I really don't care that i'm a genetic dead end. i'm pissed at how easy "women" have it. Literal landwhales getting fucked by top 20% of men. My looksmatch probably is fucking chad as we speak.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Think "what would a faggot do," and do something else. Be kind. Care about something. That should do the trick


But isnt the ",nice guy" approach something we all make fun of for betas and simps? Incels hear that and end up resentful like here all the time


kekofthebest said:


> Yeah just take 5 showers and you'll instantly be white, 6'5 and, not autistic. while i do have good hygiene it doesn't do much for me. and i do treat foids as human which they don't for me.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I really don't care that i'm a genetic dead end. i'm pissed at how easy "women" have it. Literal landwhales getting fucked by top 20% of men. My looksmatch probably is fucking chad as we speak.


There's no such thing as a "Genetic dead end" because that implies evolution has a predetermined goal. It doesn't. Things happen just because they do.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> But isnt the ",nice guy" approach something we all make fun of for betas and simps? Incels hear that and end up resentful like here all the time


Literally all i've been trying to do since i was interested in girls. I was trying to simp for them but its clear it didn't work. I don't get how people can be this ignorant of the reality. Not saying that you are the ignorant one but these others are ignorant as fuck.



Readhed said:


> There's no such thing as a "Genetic dead end" because that implies evolution has a predetermined goal. It doesn't. Things happen just because they do.


Yes there is .  I don't have genes that should be passed on.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Literally all i've been trying to do since i was interested in girls. I was trying to simp for them but its clear it didn't work. I don't get how people can be this ignorant of the reality. Not saying that you are the ignorant one but these others are ignorant as fuck.


So how do you plan to rectify it? You know fuming about it is just getting ridicule and stewing in failure with prostitutes isn't something you look forward to so how do you plan to adapt like your forefathers did?


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Yes there is .  I don't have genes that should be passed on.


According to who exactly? Nobody determines that. Not scientists, not you, and neither does any god. The genes that get passed on, are the genes that just so happen to get passed on. Nothing else to it. You need to stop acting like evolution, sex, and genetics has some divine higher purpose. Sorry, it doesn't.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> According to who exactly? Nobody determines that. Not scientists, not you, and neither does any god. The genes that get passed on, are the genes that just so happen to get passed on. Nothing else to it. You need to stop acting like evolution, sex, and genetics has some divine higher purpose. Sorry, it doesn't.


They do. Back in primative days those who were the most dominant got to reproduce their genetics on. And i feel since wars don't happen anymore there has been an explosion in weak genetics in the male population.



Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> So how do you plan to rectify it? You know fuming about it is just getting ridicule and stewing in failure with prostitutes isn't something you look forward to so how do you plan to adapt like your forefathers did?


it's either cope or rope. I'm leaning towards cope until i turn 50 them i'm roping.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I really don't care that i'm a genetic dead end. i'm pissed at how easy "women" have it. Literal landwhales getting fucked by top 20% of men. My looksmatch probably is fucking chad as we speak.


Being jealous of women for having sex sounds like the first step to turning troon.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Being jealous of women for having sex sounds like the first step to turning troon.


Believe me i'm no tranny. I'd much rather be khhv wizard than join the 41%


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> They do. Back in primative days those who were the most dominant got to reproduce their genetics on. And i feel since wars don't happen anymore there has been an explosion in weak genetics in the male population.


That's a very black and white way of looking at it. You see, nothing inherent inside of a human's genetics determined his survival. It was his experiences and determination to move forward. Those aren't things you are born with. That's something you learn throughout life. Your idea of weak genetics is very flawed.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> khhv wizard


You have to be a special kind of autistic to use this kind of terminology and now I feel dirty for having it in my search history. And the incel-to-troon pipeline is a thing. You're probably an egg and don't even know it yet.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> The problem for me isn't hygiene or even really social skills. It's the drive to go after and pursue women. I just don't feel it. I know I'm not gay because I fap to straight porn and have never been attracted to men. So IDK what it is. I just don't feel that drive like other men do.


That's not a bad thing.  Not everyone wants a relationship or sex.  Don't be afraid to give it a chancrle, but if you don't feel a need for romance, that's OK.

The incels that get made fun of are the stupid little boys who desperately want a lady, but are so bitter and inept that they wind up crying "sour grapes."  Isaac Newton died a virgin, but so far as we can tell, didn't spend all his time obsessing about foids and groids.


kekofthebest said:


> Yeah just take 5 showers and you'll instantly be white, 6'5 and, not autistic. while i do have good hygiene it doesn't do much for me. and i do treat foids as human which they don't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://incels.co/threads/women-with-autism-have-slightly-worse-social-skills-than-men-with-autism-but-are-treated-much-better-by-society.149738/page-2#post-6223421


If only tall men have sex, where do short men come from, schmott guy?


Readhed said:


> There's no such thing as a "Genetic dead end" because that implies evolution has a predetermined goal. It doesn't. Things happen just because they do.


A dead end means the gene flow stops.  No value judgement.  If I had said "an evolutionary mistake" or "--failure," that would be unscientific, albeit funny.



Readhed said:


> According to who exactly? Nobody determines that. Not scientists, not you, and neither does any god. The genes that get passed on, are the genes that just so happen to get passed on. Nothing else to it. You need to stop acting like evolution, sex, and genetics has some divine higher purpose. Sorry, it doesn't.



I determine that.  Dude is a zero.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> That's a very black and white way of looking at it. You see, nothing inherent inside of a human's genetics determined his survival. It was his experiences and determination to move forward. Those aren't things you are born with. That's something you learn throughout life. Your idea of weak genetics is very flawed.


Nah dip i have black and white thinking due to being autistic. It took me a while to realize this. I went on /pol/ and became heavily aware of the science of genetics and i put  inceldom and genetics together


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> it's either cope or rope. I'm leaning towards cope until i turn 50 them i'm roping.


Well how are you coping? What about your cope is getting you someone you want?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> if you don't feel a need for romance, that's OK.


On a more serious note, this. One's worth is not defined by having sex, as the incels seem to think. As a corollary, having sex won't relieve you of being a troubled, autistic soul. It works the other way.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Well how are you coping? What about your cope is getting you someone you want?


I'm coping with copious amounts of forumaxxing , videogamemaxxing and gymmaxxing


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> having sex won't relieve you of being a troubled, autistic soul. It works the other way.


This is something that took me many years to understand. I used to be just like @kekofthebest until I basically realized that I was looking for the wrong thing in life. And I basically sat and thought to myself. "Is this really what I want? Or am I just deluding myself into thinking this way because of some past trauma?"

And that pretty much did it for me, from that moment onward, any incel bullshit was finally eradicated from my brain forever, I was finally free.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not in  it for the sex. I'm in for the love and affection. Hence the name khhv. I'm not going to escortmaxx because you're just paying someone to feel loved.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I'm coping with copious amounts of forumaxxing , videogamemaxxing and gymmaxxing


And in all your self improvement, where are you talking to people and empathizing? Not just girls but people in general who you look at and honestly search for what they want before or as you look for what you want?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> And in all your self improvement, where are you talking to people and empathizing? Not just girls but people in general who you look at and honestly search for what they want before or as you look for what you want?


The only thing i have is my nice-guy personality when i'm outside, and i'm lacking in the social skills.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I went on /pol/ and became heavily aware of the science of genetics


Now there's a fine random text.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I'm not in  it for the sex. I'm in for the love and affection.


I was never in it for the love and affection because I'm an aspergic sociopath. Those things are literally alien to me. I was only there for the sex. Then I realized that isn't really an achievement in of itself. It's really just a byproduct of a relationship. So I lost interest almost instantly. Sex isn't a right of passage, it's just something people do as an expression or for fun. Therefore I lost interest.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Now there's a fine random text.


What do you mean?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I'm not in  it for the sex. I'm in for the love and affection. Hence the name khhv. I'm not going to escortmaxx because you're just paying someone to feel loved.


Read what @Readhed and think about it this way ... are you really looking for love and affection, or for the _idea _of love and affection, and the validation you think it will give you? From the way you speak about women I'm a bit doubtful if you'd really reciprocate it, at least in your current state of mind. Just like the average incel regards sex as a necessity to be a valid human being, you may see your idea of an intimate relationship as something that fills a void. Now, yes, humans need affection, but you seem to be approaching it in a black and white way that doesn't jibe with reality.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> The only thing i have is my nice-guy personality when i'm outside, and i'm lacking in the social skills.


But what's real about you? Where do you incorporate your honest intentions and how do you play it off of others? Where is the animal that shits and eats and how do you elevate it to an idea?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> But what's real about you? Where do you incorporate your honest intentions and how do you play it off of others? Where is the animal that shits and eats and how do you elevate it to an idea?


Whats real about me is my anger and hatred towards women.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Whats real about me is my anger and hatred towards women.


> wants love and affection


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> > wants love and affection


And people wonder why i'm bitter and resentful. I literally went out of my way to help a qt with her science work and she never said a word back to me.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Whats real about me is my anger and hatred towards women.


So its arrogance with you. You can work with arrogance. Why are you so arrogant? What makes you better than her?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I'm not in  it for the sex. I'm in for the love and affection. Hence the name khhv. I'm not going to escortmaxx because you're just paying someone to feel loved.


I gave this a thumbs down because Null won't give us  stickers

That's fucking sad, man.  I know my loving partnership gives my life a meaning it lacked before.  If that's really what you want, then you're destroying yourself with all this sour grapes "women are all whores" nonsense.

There are good, loving, faithful women out there.  Once you have something to offer besides hatred and bitterness, you'll have a chance of finding one.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> So its arrogance with you. You can work with arrogance. Why are you so arrogant? What makes you better than her?


I really don't know. I mean i'm below average in looks so idk


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> And people wonder why i'm bitter and resentful. I literally went out of my way to help a qt with her science work and she never said a word back to me.


Toxic.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Toxic.


I wonder why i learned to be toxic after being bullied literally every day of school. That shit feels good.It feels good to let your anger out on someone.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I wonder why i learned to be toxic after being bullied literally every day of school. That shit feels good.It feels good to let your anger out on someone.


OK Columbiner. If bullying effects you to that degree, I don't know what to say, you're a huge pussy. It's not your fault, your generation was raised that way, but it's your responsibility to break out of it.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I really don't know. I mean i'm below average in looks so idk


Your father had you, and his before that. You're not made to be useless and you know it and you can make yourself someone to earn. You work out, go to college and can think so why do you think in terms of defeat?


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> And people wonder why i'm bitter and resentful. I literally went out of my way to help a qt with her science work and she never said a word back to me.


Sorry, that's just not how girls work. 



kekofthebest said:


> I wonder why i learned to be toxic after being bullied literally every day of school. That shit feels good.It feels good to let your anger out on someone.


I understand how you feel. I was bullied and sexually abused throughout my early life and I still feel a lot of lingering anger and hatred. Though really I cannot blame all of it for my violent tendencies. Most of my desire to harm others comes from some innate sociopathic sexual urge to harm.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Your father had you, and his before that. You're not made to be useless and you know it and you can make yourself someone to earn. You work out, go to college and can think so why do you think in terms of defeat?


Because i realized it was over a while ago. and Every interaction i have with women further confirms the blackpill.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Because i realized it was over a while ago. and Every interaction i have with women further confirms the blackpill.


Confirmation bias, it's right there in the word.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Because i realized it was over a while ago. and Every interaction i have with women further confirms the blackpill.


Because you failed? Everyone fails when they think too hard and especially when they think about the wrong thing.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Confirmation bias, it's right there in the word.


(((wikipedia))) it's one thing to read about the blackpill online but to experience blackpill irl is a totally different.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> And people wonder why i'm bitter and resentful. I literally went out of my way to help a qt with her science work and she never said a word back to me.


Oketay my suspension of disbelief is challenged once more.  If you're a troll and fucking with us, I'm impressed, but you're flying close to the sun.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Oketay my suspension of disbelief is challenged once more.  If you're a troll and fucking with us, I'm impressed, but you're flying close to the sun.


Man i actually did this shit. Literally went up to her and asked if she needed help. I thought by working with her, i would get to know her. And the opposite happened. She'd respond to me not with sentences but with one word responses.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Man i actually did this shit. Literally went up to her and asked if she needed help. I thought by working with her, i would get to know her. And the opposite happened. She'd respond to me not with sentences but with one word responses.


You need to realize that girls aren't going to change for us, because I now see that no amount of sex is going to make people like me magically respect women. Nothing will. I will always have a disregard for their rights and total lack of empathy for any pain that they feel because I'm an autistic psycho. You are too. Stop caring about them. Move on with your life. It's our duties to stay the fuck away from them because society doesn't like it when you dismember them and eat their organs out. It sucks, but you gotta follow the law.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> You need to realize that girls aren't going to change for us, because I now see that no amount of sex is going to make people like me magically respect women. Nothing will. I will always have a disregard for their rights and total lack of empathy for any pain that they feel because I'm an autistic psycho. You are too. Stop caring about them. Move on with your life. It's our duties to stay the fuck away from them because society doesn't like it when you dismember them and eat their organs out. It sucks, but you gotta follow the law.


Go MGTOW?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOVmCSQ8OI


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Go MGTOW?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOVmCSQ8OI


I don't label myself as anything other than what I am. That being an animal driven by instinct and the desire to survive.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> (((wikipedia))) it's one thing to read about the blackpill online but to experience blackpill irl is a totally different.


Nigga you don't know anything about the people you're talking with and you're not the only one with problems nor are yours uniquely worse than other people's. I called you pussy earlier because you seem unable to face them without making them out to be absolute and the end of the world.  The toxic Eeyore shit about blackpills is a large part of your problem, as is your catastrophizing mindset. I don't mean to drop it as a cliché, but you need therapy. This is exactly the kind of thing they work with you on.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Nigga you don't know anything about the people you're talking with and you're not the only one with problems nor are yours uniquely worse than other people's. I called you pussy earlier because you seem unable to face them without making them out to be absolute and the end of the world.  The toxic Eeyore shit about blackpills is a large part of your problem, as is your catastrophizing mindset. I don't mean to drop it as a cliché, but you need therapy. This is exactly the kind of thing they work with you on.


(((therapy))) Just take some pills and your troubles will got away! Theres no therapy for your face.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> (((therapy))) Just take some pills and your troubles will got away! Theres no therapy for your face.


You could use some CBT.

I mean Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, not Cock and Ball Torture, but neither necessarily involve pills.

Is your Dad gorgeous?  How did you get that ugly mug of yours if not through heritable traits?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You could use some CBT.
> 
> I mean Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, not Cock and Ball Torture, but neither necessarily involve pills.


No. I wont try any bullshit like that. They'll probably laugh at me. HAHA look at the incel!


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> (((therapy))) Just take some pills and your troubles will got away! Theres no therapy for your face.


Observe the self-defeating toxicity of the incel mindset/ideology. You aren't Elephant Man, either. It's like you want things to be uniquely bad for you so you have some way to be special as a fucking identity. It's particularly pathetic because things could be better for you if you didn't wallow in it.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Observe the self-defeating toxicity of the incel mindset/ideology. You aren't Elephant Man, either. It's like you want things to be uniquely bad for you so you have some way to be special as a fucking identity. It's particularly pathetic because things could be better for you if you didn't wallow in it.


Things could be better for me too. But I seem to enjoy wallowing in pain and hate because it gives me some sick satisfaction. I cannot speak for kek though.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Man i actually did this shit. Literally went up to her and asked if she needed help. I thought by working with her, i would get to know her. And the opposite happened. She'd respond to me not with sentences but with one word responses.


I can't tell if this is a really well played move, pretending not to understand what's funny about "I helped her with her homework and she didn't fuck me," or if it's just a hilarious lack of self awareness.  You really do embody Poe's law.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I can't tell if this is a really well played move, pretending not to understand what's funny about "I helped her with her homework and she didn't fuck me," or if it's just a hilarious lack of self awareness.  You really do embody Poe's law.


No i wasnt asking her to fuck i just wanted to talk with her,


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> No i wasnt asking her to fuck i just wanted to talk with her,


Yeah, but as anything other than a cocksleeve? Somehow I doubt it. If this scenario happened at all. Sounds suspiciously memetic.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Yeah, but as anything other than a cocksleeve? Somehow I doubt it. If this scenario happened at all. Sounds suspiciously memetic.


It seriously is a bit too "after school special," is it not?



kekofthebest said:


> (((wikipedia))) it's one thing to read about the blackpill online but to experience blackpill irl is a totally different.


Wait, are you saying formal logic is a Jewish trick?  Aristotle would smack you in the face with his lovely uncut dick.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> (((therapy))) Just take some pills and your troubles will got away! Theres no therapy for your face.


Your number one problem isnt that you're ugly, it's that you're not being you and you wont show it to people. You're working from scripts and personas that don't fit your character and women will sniff it out. You have to be who you are and raise it. There's no reason to be guilty to be yourself and you shouldn't commit to any actions out of insecurity. Think about what you want beneath the peer pressure and anxiety and be sincere to it. If you can do that, you can have fun pursuing women and drawing them to you even when you fail.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> It seriously is a bit too "after school special," is it not?


I can remember that feel from like 6th grade, but on an 18 year old it's a bit much.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a feeling that the reason so many incels are afraid to ask girls out or approach them is because they don't want to feel like they are in a position of lower power, because the girl basically has to give permission to go out and eventually have sex. They hate the fact that they basically have to be at her mercy, because THEY WANT to be in total control of the situation. That's probably why I only asked a girl out twice. I hated the way it felt. I hated not being in power of the situation. It was so off putting. It wasn't even the fact that they rejected me, it was the fact that I was ultimately subservient. But that's just the way I interpret it.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I have a feeling that the reason so many incels are afraid to ask girls out or approach them is because they don't want to feel like they are in a position of lower power, because the girl basically has to give permission to go out and eventually have sex. They hate the fact that they basically have to be at her mercy, because THEY WANT to be in total control of the situation. That's probably why I only asked a girl out twice. I hated the way it felt. I hated not being in power of the situation. It was so off putting. It wasn't even the fact that they rejected me, it was the fact that I was ultimately subservient. But that's just the way I interpret it.


Overinterpretation is precisely the problem. Only incels and radfems see this situation as a power dynamic. For well-adjusted people, couples just wind up getting together, all good things in all good time. In order for this to happen for the incel it's not necessary that he become Chad, but rather that he become well-adjusted, which means dropping the analysis paralysis and the power games. As we say in AA, the only thing you have to change is everything.


----------



## Dangerously Gay Llama (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> I knew an incel his only chance to ascend would be going to college since he was an asian manlet who had autism, he was a good kid. Very respectful and such but unfortunately didn't have the social skills to talk with women. He could talk with guys fine, but women made him scared as they'd often mogg him. It got to a point where he'd avoid all contact with women at all cost.Due to being bullied he dropped out of school and eventually he roped.  It's very unfortunate. And I hope he found some peace as he died.
> 
> 
> Found the bluepilled betabuxxer have fun with your wife who's fucked hundreds of guys before and marries you because she's has to leech off of someone because she's hit the wall and chad doesn't want to fuck her anymore. Personality doesn't matter. If it did women wouldn't be swooning over jeremy meeks or ted bundy.





kekofthebest said:


> Don't be a free-agent in life, let the blackpill guide you.





kekofthebest said:


> Seething, incels live rent free in your head. Go drink your soy and go back to playing your switch while your wife is being pounded by her boyfriend.





kekofthebest said:


> Like what? if i commit suicide i'd be giving the foids something good.





kekofthebest said:


> No





kekofthebest said:


> Still mad?
> Yikes.





kekofthebest said:


> Yes i did say mogg do you have a problem?





kekofthebest said:


> shut up whore. No-one cares about your retarded views on politics.  Please go back to the kitchen.
> 
> 
> I unironically support trans rights so that foids will btfo'd. HAHA STUPID BITCH CANT EVEN SMILE WITHOUT TAKING PILLS JFL.POST YOUR WRISTS! LETS SEE IF YOU CUT.
> ...





kekofthebest said:


> Yeah i picked a fight with her because she was being uppity. Her birth parents hated her so much that they abandoned her and it was some black foid who adopted her so i started calling her the hard r and i just beat her after a little while





kekofthebest said:


> why would i be a parody? Everything i say here is the truth





kekofthebest said:


> No why would i ever do that? That's fucking cringe as hell. Anyways you can't trust femoids. They'll use you as an emotional tampon and when they inevitiably break up with you they'll use the stuff you told them Secrets, etc. on you as blackmail.





kekofthebest said:


> I don't know what that is, care to explain? Personally i don't mind being an incel, it simply was over before it ever began. Basically i'm a genetic dead end.





kekofthebest said:


> oh wait i looked at what this dude has done pretty fucked up





kekofthebest said:


> Lol why would i be 14 shitposting on kiwifarms i remember when i was 14 i was playing skyrim on my ps3. At 14 i knew it was over but i never knew what the term was.





kekofthebest said:


> The only reason why i'm a virgin is because i'm ugly and retarded as well. Literally other than that i'd be good.





kekofthebest said:


> I mean incels have never gassed me up, or lied to me. They always told me the honest truth. I realized that i was living in a delusion and they showed me the truth. Did you take your pills can you finally smile now?





kekofthebest said:


> They've never lied to me that is what they've done.





kekofthebest said:


> Grow up? Man i'm 18 and i realized it's over. It never began. And besides your friend is probably being fucked he's white. Also i found the "Protect all wayhmen!1" type.





kekofthebest said:


> Why can;t men be angry at foids? Is this because foids are the one who are in power or is it something else? Being a curry is a death sentence romantically. Curry men are looked down as subhuman. While i'm not curry i look curry and thats a brutal racepill to swallow. You cannot fathom the amount of hate curries recieve everyday.





kekofthebest said:


> I'm not entitled to anything so no. As i'm not entitled to even basic human respect i don't think foids should be given anything. foids aren't entitled to my money or lack thereof.  you get what you deserve it all balances out





kekofthebest said:


> He's being used retard. Foids will use a simp as a provider and in return he'll be lucky to have a crumb of pussy.





kekofthebest said:


> Bullshit. I know you wouldn't fuck chadpreet or a 5'2 balding indian janitor. So shut the fuck up.





kekofthebest said:


> Just dropping this here.
> Blackpill 101 - E07: The plight of Indian men - YouTube​





kekofthebest said:


> knew it you'd pull up danny devito, the only reason they're married is because he has the money and status.So you're basically saying that men have to be the full package. AKA chad?





kekofthebest said:


> "jUSt haVe a good pErsOnality brO!"  "dis y u inkell! u havent watched captain marvel 10 times everyday thats why!!!"
> i knew that foids have lizard brains but holy shit.
> 
> 
> https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40806-017-0092-x





kekofthebest said:


> shut up bluepiller View attachment 1915818
> also is this you?





kekofthebest said:


> I have tried numerous times but its never worked. The last attempt that i've done was when i was 16. So it's been 2 years.





kekofthebest said:


> Yeah just take 5 showers and you'll instantly be white, 6'5 and, not autistic. while i do have good hygiene it doesn't do much for me. and i do treat foids as human which they don't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> https://incels.co/threads/women-with-autism-have-slightly-worse-social-skills-than-men-with-autism-but-are-treated-much-better-by-society.149738/page-2#post-6223421





kekofthebest said:


> I really don't care that i'm a genetic dead end. i'm pissed at how easy "women" have it. Literal landwhales getting fucked by top 20% of men. My looksmatch probably is fucking chad as we speak.





kekofthebest said:


> Literally all i've been trying to do since i was interested in girls. I was trying to simp for them but its clear it didn't work. I don't get how people can be this ignorant of the reality. Not saying that you are the ignorant one but these others are ignorant as fuck.
> 
> 
> Yes there is .  I don't have genes that should be passed on.





kekofthebest said:


> They do. Back in primative days those who were the most dominant got to reproduce their genetics on. And i feel since wars don't happen anymore there has been an explosion in weak genetics in the male population.
> 
> 
> it's either cope or rope. I'm leaning towards cope until i turn 50 them i'm roping.





kekofthebest said:


> Believe me i'm no tranny. I'd much rather be khhv wizard than join the 41%





kekofthebest said:


> Nah dip i have black and white thinking due to being autistic. It took me a while to realize this. I went on /pol/ and became heavily aware of the science of genetics and i put  inceldom and genetics together





kekofthebest said:


> I'm coping with copious amounts of forumaxxing , videogamemaxxing and gymmaxxing





kekofthebest said:


> I'm not in  it for the sex. I'm in for the love and affection. Hence the name khhv. I'm not going to escortmaxx because you're just paying someone to feel loved.





kekofthebest said:


> The only thing i have is my nice-guy personality when i'm outside, and i'm lacking in the social skills.





kekofthebest said:


> What do you mean?





kekofthebest said:


> Whats real about me is my anger and hatred towards women.





kekofthebest said:


> And people wonder why i'm bitter and resentful. I literally went out of my way to help a qt with her science work and she never said a word back to me.





kekofthebest said:


> I really don't know. I mean i'm below average in looks so idk





kekofthebest said:


> I wonder why i learned to be toxic after being bullied literally every day of school. That shit feels good.It feels good to let your anger out on someone.





kekofthebest said:


> Because i realized it was over a while ago. and Every interaction i have with women further confirms the blackpill.





kekofthebest said:


> (((wikipedia))) it's one thing to read about the blackpill online but to experience blackpill irl is a totally different.





kekofthebest said:


> Man i actually did this shit. Literally went up to her and asked if she needed help. I thought by working with her, i would get to know her. And the opposite happened. She'd respond to me not with sentences but with one word responses.





kekofthebest said:


> Go MGTOW?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOVmCSQ8OI





kekofthebest said:


> (((therapy))) Just take some pills and your troubles will got away! Theres no therapy for your face.





kekofthebest said:


> No. I wont try any bullshit like that. They'll probably laugh at me. HAHA look at the incel!





kekofthebest said:


> No i wasnt asking her to fuck i just wanted to talk with her,


sneed


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I have a feeling that the reason so many incels are afraid to ask girls out or approach them is because they don't want to feel like they are in a position of lower power, because the girl basically has to give permission to go out and eventually have sex. They hate the fact that they basically have to be at her mercy, because THEY WANT to be in total control of the situation. That's probably why I only asked a girl out twice. I hated the way it felt. I hated not being in power of the situation. It was so off putting. It wasn't even the fact that they rejected me, it was the fact that I was ultimately subservient. But that's just the way I interpret it.


For men pursuing women, it's like sales.  You have to convince them that they want what you're peddling, without being too pushy.  Absolutely don't try to make a sale like you're asking a favor or being subservient-- your lead will sense this and turn on you right away.  You're offering an opportunity, not asking for a handout.

It's alternatively fun and depressing when chasing women.  I didn't like sales.  Hitting on old men in business suits is just gross.

Plus the sex is terrible.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> For men pursuing women, it's like sales.  You have to convince them that they want what you're peddling, without being too pushy.  Absolutely don't try to make a sale like you're asking a favor or being subservient-- your lead will sense this and turn on you right away.  You're offering an opportunity, not asking for a handout.
> 
> It's alternatively fun and depressing when chasing women.  I didn't like sales.  Hitting on old men in business suits is just gross.
> 
> Plus the sex is terrible.





Spooky Bones said:


> Overinterpretation is precisely the problem. Only incels and radfems see this situation as a power dynamic. For well-adjusted people, couples just wind up getting together, all good things in all good time. In order for this to happen for the incel it's not necessary that he become Chad, but rather that he become well-adjusted, which means dropping the analysis paralysis and the power games. As we say in AA, the only thing you have to change is everything.


See this is where this whole thing just starts to lose me completely. It's part of my psycho-narcissism disorder I guess. I just feel like I have to be in total control and I have the final word ETC. The fact that I have to act like some merchant is just disgusting imo. Yeah, I know i'm starting to sound like some Elliot Rodger fuck, but that's just how my brain works. Like I said, psychopath. And lol, that's exactly the thing is that I'm not well adjusted and I'm not willing to put in the effort to change myself, because from my point of view, there's nothing to change, it's the world around you that's the pathetic ones. Of course, this all just me.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Well, if you don't want to be a dick merchant, you could try the viking method, but they passed laws against that.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Well, if you don't want to be a dick merchant, you could try the viking method, but they passed laws against that.


Yep, which is exactly why I'm posting here lol, in the end it's not about morality, it's all about the selfish desire not to go to jail.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Nah dip i have black and white thinking due to being autistic. It took me a while to realize this. I went on /pol/ and became heavily aware of the science of genetics and i put  inceldom and genetics together


I'm autistic as well and somehow didn't end up unironically believing shit from fucking /pol/ of all places. 

'Tism isn't an excuse for being a shithead.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Yep, which is exactly why I'm posting here lol, in the end it's not about morality, it's all about the selfish desire not to go to jail.


Corpses cant snitch.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Yep, which is exactly why I'm posting here lol, in the end it's not about morality, it's all about the selfish desire not to go to jail.


Raper no raping.  There, now you have two reasons.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Corpses cant snitch.


You make a very fair point.



Sped Xing said:


> Raper no raping.  There, now you have two reasons.


SHIT LOL


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

I think a lot of dudes also think women are these weird alien creatures when they really aren't. Treating women as some alien species instead of just another person isn't going to go well. Like shit, if you have to treat me as a fucked up alien, do it because I'm an autist, not because I'm female. 

Also trying to befriend women solely to get in their pants is shitty and not something we like. We like having friends just like anyone else, imagine if you found out a guy you thought genuinely enjoyed being friends with you actually just wanted to fuck you. 

Like damn son, I've had some struggles but I've got great friends, a roof over my head, hobbies, and animals to take care of. That makes life worth it to me. Trying to add a relationship on top of that is just unnecessary and would probably just fuck shit up.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Also trying to befriend women solely to get in their pants is shitty and not something we like. We like having friends just like anyone else, imagine if you found out a guy you thought genuinely enjoyed being friends with you actually just wanted to fuck you.


How is that shitty? How else are men supposed to get laid? You don't walk up to a women and say "Hey I wanna fuck you" THAT would actually be shitty. You have to have some subtly at least. You start with a friendship and eventually work up to a relationship. This is one of the things about women I understand the very least


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 12, 2021)

I see the special Olympics are in town


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

The Notorious F.A.G. said:


> sneed


mass replying fags need to be killed


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I think a lot of dudes also think women are these weird alien creatures when they really aren't. Treating women as some alien species instead of just another person isn't going to go well. Like shit, if you have to treat me as a fucked up alien, do it because I'm an autist, not because I'm female.
> 
> Also trying to befriend women solely to get in their pants is shitty and not something we like. We like having friends just like anyone else, imagine if you found out a guy you thought genuinely enjoyed being friends with you actually just wanted to fuck you.
> 
> Like damn son, I've had some struggles but I've got great friends, a roof over my head, hobbies, and animals to take care of. That makes life worth it to me. Trying to add a relationship on top of that is just unnecessary and would probably just fuck shit up.


Literally tutorial island for you. Shut up


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> How is that shitty? How else are men supposed to get laid? You don't walk up to a women and say "Hey I wanna fuck you" THAT would actually be shitty. You have to have some subtly at least. You start with a friendship and eventually work up to a relationship. This is one of the things about women I understand the very least


There's a vast gulf between "be friendly" and "befriend."  Lots of dudes fuck this up.  If you are horny, approach her like a man approaching a woman.  Don't try to worm into her confidence as a pal, and then spring "oh and by the way I've always wanted to bury my cock in you" after a year of casual bonhomie.  That's creepy.  

Go back to my salesman analogy.  One guy walks up to you at work and, after pleasantly introducing himself, gives his pitch for why you should do business with him.  The other guy hangs around a lot, talks about sports or whatever, and gradually becomes your work buddy.  Six months later, he says, "now that all that's taken care of, will you buy my product?"  Which one is the creep?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 12, 2021)

I mean, it's not that I HATE women, but a vagina ate Boba Fett and I've never really gotten over that.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> If you are horny, approach her like a man approaching a woman.


What the fuck does that analogy mean? How does a man approach a women? I didn't even know there was a specific way


Sped Xing said:


> Go back to my salesman analogy.  One guy walks up to you at work and, after pleasantly introducing himself, gives his pitch for why you should do business with him.  The other guy hangs around a lot, talks about sports or whatever, and gradually becomes your work buddy.  Six months later, he says, "now that all that's taken care of, will you buy my product?"  Which one is the creep?


Neither of them are creeps, one of them was just more adamant about his "product"


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> What the fuck does that analogy mean? How does a man approach a women? I didn't even know there was a specific way


This one's easy. Just be upfront with what you want. If you want a date, say so. That's literally all.


Readhed said:


> Neither of them are creeps, one of them was just more adamant about his "product"


Salesmen is a bad analogy, because all salesmen are creeps. But the idea is if you're not upfront, the poor girl will likely get whiplash because you acted one way but wanted something different.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> This one's easy. Just be upfront with what you want. If you want a date, say so. That's literally all.


So you think it's normal to walk up to a random girl you never met and say, "Can I date you" But confessing your love to a girl you known for a long time is somehow creepy? Uhm, WHAT.


EnemyStand said:


> Salesmen is a bad analogy, because all salesmen are creeps. But the idea is if you're not upfront, the poor girl will likely get whiplash because you acted one way but wanted something different.


Who implied anybody was "wanting" anything. You're just relating to another human being. It could go any way it wants. Whats with this stupid rigid rule that confessing love to a friend is creepy. I honestly cannot comprehend what is creepy about that. I think walking up to a stranger and asking for a date is creepy, not the other way around.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> How is that shitty? How else are men supposed to get laid? You don't walk up to a women and say "Hey I wanna fuck you" THAT would actually be shitty. You have to have some subtly at least. You start with a friendship and eventually work up to a relationship. This is one of the things about women I understand the very least


Because it's basically saying to a woman that you don't actually enjoy their company and friendship, you were only interested in getting pussy. Especially if they turn you down and you then want nothing to do with them. 

It would be the same if a guy you thought was your friend turned out to just want some buttsex.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Because it's basically saying to a woman that you don't actually enjoy their company and friendship, you were only interested in getting pussy


And how do you know that? You can still enjoy their company and friendship and be interested in getting pussy. One does not cancel the other out.


Android raptor said:


> It would be the same if a guy you thought was your friend turned out to just want some buttsex.


I'd be flattered that he feels that way about me, but I'd politely tell him no and that I am straight. I wouldn't ghost him from my life like some whiney stuck up bitchy bitch.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

You're either being intentionally dense, or just honestly autistic, but either way trust us, telling a girl you want to date her long after you've met is creepy.  Long term friendships can turn into romance, but that's a mutually understood thing that doesn't require "and now, let us fuck," making her wonder if it was all a long con.

The only thing wrong with "can I date you" is awkward phrasing and rushed timescale.  "Let's go out sometime" is better, and it should come up in the first week or not at all.  No, not the first thing you say, holy shit.  But not after you've been hanging out for a month and a half or anything weird like that.

You've already said you want to be in complete control, so honestly fetlife is a better bet than meeting normal humans IRL.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You're either being intentionally dense, or just honestly autistic, but either way trust us, telling a girl you want to date her long after you've met is creepy.


My brain cannot comprehend why, and in my opinion it should be the opposite, but I'll take your word for it. 



Sped Xing said:


> The only thing wrong with "can I date you" is awkward phrasing and rushed timescale.  "Let's go out sometime" is better, and it should come up in the first week or not at all.  No, not the first thing you say, holy shit.  But not after you've been hanging out for a month and a half or anything weird like that.


What's with all these weird specific rigid rules?



Sped Xing said:


> You've already said you want to be in complete control, so honestly fetlife is a better bet than meeting normal humans IRL.


Yeah I tried it but tbh it's a dead site and nobody responds.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> What's with all these weird specific rigid rules?


I'm not saying anything crazy, and these rules are at least on the cultural level and probably related to something inherent.

Consider personal space.  When you're talking to anyone you don't know particularly well, if you're closer than one arm's distance, you're being creepy.  If you're standing 15 feet away, you're being weird.  I didn't make this up.  Break these rules and most people will respond negatively, especially if you're too close.

It's the same sort of thing.  Most people intuit this stuff.  It only seems weird and arbitrary when you have to have it spelt out.  I believe you that it makes no sense to you, but it makes sense to 95% of people, and they never had to be told it.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I'm not saying anything crazy, and these rules are at least on the cultural level and probably related to something inherent.
> 
> Consider personal space.  When you're talking to anyone you don't know particularly well, if you're closer than one arm's distance, you're being creepy.  If you're standing 15 feet away, you're being weird.  I didn't make this up.  Break these rules and most people will respond negatively, especially if you're too close.
> 
> It's the same sort of thing.  Most people intuit this stuff.  It only seems weird and arbitrary when you have to have it spelt out.  I believe you that it makes no sense to you, but it makes sense to 95% of people, and they never had to be told it.


Yeah being way too close to someone, that makes sense, that's fucking weird and creepy and disrespectful for sure. I'd be freaked out if someone did that and be like wtf are you doing. However I don't understand what is creepy about dating someone 10 months after you met VS dating them 3 weeks after you met. Like what's the fucking difference? What makes one creepy and the other not creepy? And is this shit really some innate instinctual rule, because I never heard anything like this in my life.


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 12, 2021)

>autistic idiots powerleveling all over the place and trying to give dating advice
 I love these kinds of threads


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

the autist of dojima said:


> >autistic idiots powerleveling all over the place and trying to give dating advice
> I love these kinds of threads


Imagine going to my schlubberly ass to ask how girls work.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't want to be involved with women in any way because I don't trust things that bleed but don't die


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Idk, I'm very super confused. None of this makes any sense.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Idk, I'm very super confused. None of this makes any sense.


Dont worry too much about "why" or even "how". Just think about the "what" of how these women think and take it easy. Women need to feel comfortable for any dating to work and too sudden a change from friend to lover or even FWB will freak her out and make her feel like you're adding work where there wasn't. It's like seeing Arizona teas go from 2/1 to 69c at Walgreens.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Dont worry too much about "why" or even "how". Just think about the "what" of how these women think and take it easy. Women need to feel comfortable for any dating to work and too sudden a change from friend to lover or even FWB will freak her out and make her feel like you're adding work where there wasn't. It's like seeing Arizona teas go from 2/1 to 69c at Walgreens.


I guess it makes sense when I think about it. If they aren't comfortable then a sudden change will make them upset. Is this something I should inherently know?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Do you require the darkest of blackpills?
do you see any succesful marriages these days?
monogany is going away
polyagamy is growing popular
what incentive is there to be loyal to one dude when you can hookup 24-7
any guy or gal can do that
You think everything is alright
she can choose to cheat on you with a girl
and then she'll be having fun and then divorce you
take the kids
take the house
take the money
she'll be having fun while you suffocate because you decided to hang yourself
And that is even if you can manage to get a girlfriend and keep her.
No-one will get this. Society doesn't even think that there is a problem. If sex wasn't important then homosexual couples wouldn't be risking their lives to have it. Most relationships are started by tinder and other sites. That is where women can be whores. This is where looksmatching comes into play looksmatch for the normalfags is basically if you're a 3/10 guy then you'd date a 3/10 woman. But do to the influx of men to tinder and other such apps there is a lot of men with small amounts of women. Creating an inbalance and a surplus of men. These men aren't competing for the top women, they're competing for their looksmatch. And due to the surplus of men women benefit from this. Look up the pig lady tinder expiriment. It's brutal suifuel. https://imgur.com/r/Braincels/4Et8uAe. If that beast is getting laid by the top men then why would the woman ever go back to subpar men? Chad cock is a drug for women, and it's impossible for them to go back to non chad men. 80/20 rule comes into play as well. 80% of men, vying for the attention of the bottom 20% of women. in a later post i'll link the videos and such. Just need to compile them


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Do you require the darkest of blackpills?
> do you see any succesful marriages these days?
> monogany is going away
> polyagamy is growing popular
> ...


Normally I don't try to reason with retards since that's a waste of time but may I ask you... Why do you believe these things? How much do you interact with women daily (pre covid)?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

THE AMERICAN DREAM IS DEAD- Jack *Peterson*​

			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc402ohlLD4
		
Black Pill Documentary – Online Dating 2020 and Beyond: An Exercise in Futility​


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8JMQUoKto
		

(Jack petersons part begins at 1:24:41 Right where Adagio Sostenuto begins)
Moonlight Sonata, Op. 27 No. 2 - 1. Adagio sostenuto​








						Moonlight Sonata, Op. 27 No. 2 - 1. Adagio sostenuto
					

Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor 'Moonlight' Op. 27 No. 2 - 1. Adagio sostenutoLudwig van BeethovenWith regards to me posting this well known work, pleas...




					www.youtube.com
				



*In short it's over. And it never began.*


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

TBH I'm glad that incel ideology (and the WWW itself) wasn't a thing you could get sucked into when I had a bit of trouble getting laid in high school and what not. Since I didn't develop a twisted worldview, things got better. The worldview is based on totally faulty first principles from the get go but it's also toxic and self-perpetuating, it's basically a cult with it's own ontology and vocabulary that corrupts your view of the world and of women from it's very core. It's Scientology for manchildren who can't score. Sad. Many such cases.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Normally I don't try to reason with retards since that's a waste of time but may I ask you... Why do you believe these things? How much do you interact with women daily (pre covid)?


Not that much, it was kept to a minimum. Basically the only woman i'd talk to is my mother. I believe in such things because of personal experience.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Not that much, it was kept to a minimum. Basically the only woman i'd talk to is my mother.


IIRC you mentioned somewhere above she's away of your worldview. How does she feel about it? I mean what does she tell you when you sperg to you on the subject?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> IIRC you mentioned somewhere above she's away of your worldview. How does she feel about it? I mean what does she tell you when you sperg to you on the subject?


Idk i haven't told my parents about my inceldom. And I have no desire to. I heard of this incel who opened up to his parents, and he was forced to go to therapy and his parent's hired a private detective to monitor him. I don't want to open up for reasons.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

"Marriage is impossible.  Nobody is happy with their spouse" --self-identified 18 year old lecturing a bunch of married Gen-Xers

I love this site.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Not that much, it was kept to a minimum. Basically the only woman i'd talk to is my mother.


Well there's your problem. Three things:
1) Meet women IRL. Just to talk, not necessarily date.
2) Stop being and acting like a faggot, nihilistic man children are the biggest turn off on Earth. That includes washing your dick as well.
3) Have reasonable standards. Don't have higher standards on women than you have on yourself. Lay off porn if you have to. Reduce masturbation if you need a further slap back to reality. You don't need to quit, just don't be obsessive.
And even if you don't end up with a girlfriend, guess what. You'll still be less of a retard. I'd start by quitting this thread and taking up a new hobby because you're making an ass of yourself.

-Dad

P. S. No shame in getting therapy also.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> TBH I'm glad that incel ideology (and the WWW itself) wasn't a thing you could get sucked into when I had a bit of trouble getting laid in high school and what not. Since I didn't develop a twisted worldview, things got better. The worldview is based on totally faulty first principles from the get go but it's also toxic and self-perpetuating, it's basically a cult with it's own ontology and vocabulary that corrupts your view of the world and of women from it's very core. It's Scientology for manchildren who can't score. Sad. Many such cases.


Ikr. Sadly it was a thing for me and I got sucked right into it. It poisoned me and I'm still reeling in from the shock of it. It's something that fucks you up so hard that it basically because like hardcore drugs. Things for me have still remained the same because of it. It really is poison and I wish less dudes got sucked up in this shit. It really fucked my teenage years up so bad.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Well there's your problem. Three things:
> 1) Meet women IRL. Just to talk, not necessarily date.
> 2) Stop being and acting like a faggot, nihilistic man children are the biggest turn off on Earth. That includes washing your dick as well.
> 3) Have reasonable standards. Don't have higher standards on women than you have on yourself. Lay off porn if you have to. Reduce masturbation if you need a further slap back to reality. You don't need to quit, just don't be obsessive.
> ...



Believe me Therapy doesn't work.  Why pay some stupid woman so she can hear you cry? The best thing that can happen is that she'll write you some bullshit antidepressant script and you'll end up getting addicted to them.
T.Someone who thinks that psycology is a major field of psuedoscience
My goodness my only standards is someone that'll love me that's literally all.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Believe me Therapy doesn't work.  Why pay some stupid woman so she can hear you cry? The best thing that can happen is that she'll write you some bullshit antidepressant script and you'll end up getting addicted to them.
> T.Someone who thinks that psycology is a major field of psuedoscience


Well then if life is so fucking sad and bleak then just kill yourself.
If you ignore any help people are willing to give you then the best we can do is make fun of you.
And if you want to be loved, make yourself lovable. And as far as I can tell you're doing the opposite.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Well then if life is so fucking sad and bleak then just kill yourself.
> If you ignore any help people are willing to give you then the best we can do is make fun of you.


Why give up? Foids would be happy if incels could all just kill themselves. My job now is to make sure that they seethe whenever they see a subhuman on the street,


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Believe me Therapy doesn't work.  Why pay some stupid woman so she can hear you cry? The best thing that can happen is that she'll write you some bullshit antidepressant script and you'll end up getting addicted to them.
> T.Someone who thinks that psycology is a major field of psuedoscience


"Psychology isn't real.  Source: I've seen tv shows."

"80 percent of women all have sex with 20 percent of men.  Source: some dipshit neckbeard nobody has ever even kissed who says he knows all about women."

I get the feeling you're not great at research papers.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Well then if life is so fucking sad and bleak then just kill yourself.
> If you ignore any help people are willing to give you then the best we can do is make fun of you.
> And if you want to be loved, make yourself lovable. And as far as I can tell you're doing the opposite.


I'd like to change but sadly I seem to be a bit retarded and have trouble following advice properly and I don't always have the motivation to do so for some reason.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Why give up? Foids would be happy if incels could all just kill themselves. My job now is to make sure that they seethe whenever they see a subhuman on the street,


I can guarantee that "foids" don't care either way.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> "Psychology isn't real.  Source: I've seen tv shows."
> 
> "80 percent of women all have sex with 20 percent of men.  Source: some dipshit neckbeard nobody has ever even kissed who says he knows all about women."
> 
> I get the feeling you're not great at research papers.


Therapy didn't save Elliot Rodgers, or  Wilkes mcdermid. 








						Fallen Ones  - Remembering Wilkes McDermid
					

Wilkes, rest in peace brother. Wish he reached out to our community, I am sure we could help him much more than his useless normie scumbag psychiatrists who ...




					www.youtube.com
				











						REASONS: My final blog entry… love you all…
					

You all probably have a lot of questions and in an ideal world I would be able to answer them all. However the risks involved in providing a ‘Q&A session’ before death is clearly to…




					wilkes888.wordpress.com


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I'd like to change but sadly I seem to be a bit retarded and have trouble following advice properly and I don't always have the motivation to do so for some reason.


Interacting with women is a good start. A common trend among incels and the alike is that they hate women because they don't even know them and make up various shit because they fear the unknown. Just grow a pair of balls and do something. Or, I don't know, if you'd rather cry in your own piss then you do you.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> Interacting with women is a good start. A common trend among incels and the alike is that they hate women because they don't even know them and make up various shit because they fear the unknown. Just grow a pair of balls and do something. Or, I don't know, if you'd rather cry in your own piss then you do you.


I'm just confused where I'd meet them and how I'd approach them if they didn't know me. Is that something I'm allowed to do?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I'm just confused where I'd meet them and how I'd approach them if they didn't know me. Is that something I'm allowed to do?


Tell them that you're a federal bikini inspector.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Therapy didn't save Elliot Rodgers, or  Wilkes mcdermid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retard, therapy requires conscious effort from both sides. Elliot took the half assed approach and didn't even take his meds properly. He was also autistic which meant he was fixated on women like they were steam powered and on rails. Don't know the second guy but I bet he was pretty retarded also.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I'm just confused where I'd meet them and how I'd approach them if they didn't know me. Is that something I'm allowed to do?


Dont approach them or you'll be hit with a rape allegation.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Idk i haven't told my parents about my inceldom. And I have no desire to. I heard of this incel who opened up to his parents, and he was forced to go to therapy and his parent's hired a private detective to monitor him. I don't want to open up for reasons.


Oh, I must have you confused with someone else. Now, I get that therapy is a (((racket for the Jews))) or whatever, but don't you suppose there's probably a reason they wanted him to go to therapy? I assume they hired the PI because they were worried he was going to do a school shooting or something (in fact I vaguely remember hearing a story like this I assume on this site.) What I don't get is that if everything is such shit why don't you give it a try?



kekofthebest said:


> BlT.Someone who thinks that psycology is a major field of psuedoscience


Nigga you 18. Part of the cancer of the internet is that people can inform themselves to the extent that they Dunning-Krueger themselves sometimes literally to death.



Readhed said:


> Ikr. Sadly it was a thing for me and I got sucked right into it. It poisoned me and I'm still reeling in from the shock of it. It's something that fucks you up so hard that it basically because like hardcore drugs. Things for me have still remained the same because of it. It really is poison and I wish less dudes got sucked up in this shit. It really fucked my teenage years up so bad.


Interesting thing is that this kind of pathological social contagion in the past used to mostly be a thing that happened in still girls (and is going big-time in that demographic in FtM troonery) but here's an example of it happening to a particular group of young dudes.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Not that much, it was kept to a minimum. Basically the only woman i'd talk to is my mother. I believe in such things because of personal experience.


 I wonder if that might make it harder for you to get laid.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I'm just confused where I'd meet them and how I'd approach them if they didn't know me. Is that something I'm allowed to do?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Believe me Therapy doesn't work.  Why pay some stupid woman so she can hear you cry? . . .
> T.Someone who thinks that psycology is a major field of psuedoscience


> assumes a therapist will be a woman
> Cites Braincels and youtube videos to support his position
> "Psycology _(sic)_ is a major field of psuedoscience _(sic)"_
> mysides.gif


kekofthebest said:


> My goodness my only standards is someone that'll love me that's literally all.


Then work on yourself to be lovable.  Who's going to love someone as toxic and shitty as you're painting yourself to be ITT?



kekofthebest said:


> Therapy didn't save Elliot Rodgers, or  Wilkes mcdermid.


Elliot Rodgers was a faggot who cried at the sight of couples.  A spineless quitter.  Anything that required effort (like therapy) was beneath him.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Captain Fitzbattleaxe said:


> I wonder if that might make it harder for you to get laid.


I already asked.  He's not Marjan level desperate yet.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> View attachment 1916776


Idk approaching a random girl for some reason just feels creepy to me. It feels like something I shouldn't do. It just feels. Wrong. Like, not abusive but just creepy.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> . . . yet.


Give it time.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Idk approaching a random girl for some reason just feels creepy to me. It feels like something I shouldn't do. It just feels. Wrong. Like, not abusive but just creepy.


then join a club or something. Like dancing or yoga or something else that isn't male dominated. Be creative.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Idk approaching a random girl for some reason just feels creepy to me. It feels like something I shouldn't do. It just feels. Wrong. Like, not abusive but just creepy.


Do you ever talk to guys your own age whom you don't know?


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> Give it time.


Everyone make sure to spellcheck your posts and that your avatars are looking snappy in case they wind up on the news one day.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Do you ever talk to guys your own age whom you don't know?


Not really come to think of it. Most of the friends I had in school approached me first because they wanted to be my friend. After middle school, I basically never had friends. And I sure as hell don't approach anyone nowadays, wether male or female.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> > assumes a therapist will be a woman
> > Cites Braincels and youtube videos to support his position
> > "Psycology _(sic)_ is a major field of psuedoscience _(sic)"_
> > mysides.gif
> ...


how hard are you sucking the bluepill? Like holy shit.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> Dont approach them or you'll be hit with a rape allegation.View attachment 1916772


This is an anecdote. And the guy isn't even that awful looking minus the nose.

Also, why the fuck would you ask someone you don't even know for a number the moment you met them?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> how hard are you sucking the bluepill? Like holy shit.


like you wish to suck off Chad, nigger


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> how hard are you sucking the bluepill? Like holy shit.


This is like talking to a scilon or a qtard. Anyway how did you come to be so full of wisdom during eighteen years on earth?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> how hard are you sucking the bluepill? Like holy shit.


Entirely pill-free here, wee man; but feel free to answer the question:  when you portray yourself as completely unlikeable, not to say unfuckable, why would anyone bother with you?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Not really come to think of it. Most of the friends I had in school approached me first because they wanted to be my friend. After middle school, I basically never had friends. And I sure as hell don't approach anyone nowadays, wether male or female.


Try it.  It's good practice.  Talking to anyone you don't know can be intimidating, and when you're used to thinking you're not wanted, your brain will make up reasons to keep to yourself.  Everyone has those feelings, not just autismos.

You seem like a decent enough puzzle piece.  You'll find your way. Let's get back to making fun of our newfren with all the tophats.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> This is like talking to a scilon or a qtard. Anyway how did you come to be so full of wisdom during eighteen years on earth?



years of browsing braincels, incel forums and just scientific studies. Statistics don't lie.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> years of browsing braincels, incel forums and just scientific studies. Statistics don't lie.


Dumbass, statistics are the best way to lie


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 12, 2021)

You're fucking pathetic didn't you know that? Not because you don't have a girlfriend, but because you'd rather cry in your own shit and suck your thumb rather than do something about it.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Try it.  It's good practice.  Talking to anyone you don't know can be intimidating, and when you're used to thinking you're not wanted, your brain will make up reasons to keep to yourself.  Everyone has those feelings, not just autismos.
> 
> You seem like a decent enough puzzle piece.  You'll find your way. Let's get back to making fun of our newfren with all the tophats.


Idk, I've been a quote en quote incel since I was around 15 or 16. I'm 19 now. So that's about 4 years of this fucked up poisonous mindset. I'm only starting to come out of it now but even then it's hard, and I have moments where I relapse straight back into it. This shit is drugs seriously, this is the zoomer verison of heroin and crack cocaine. To an outsider it's comedy, but it's really scary shit and it needs to be taken seriously. I can't make fun of kek because it's just not funny to me. IMO the stuff he says is the dead opposite of funny, it's downright scary and it makes me very nervous and anxious to read. Idk if I can do it, there's a chance that some of the pieces to this puzzle are broken or lost forever? Maybe some people don't deserve to be helped. I always ask myself if I'm an evil person and do I really deserve love? I mean IDK. I feel like I'm trapped in a giant hole, there's a shovel next to me, but I'm suffering from dementia and I've forgotten what a shovel is. So I just flop the shovel around not knowing what the fuck to do, and one of these days I'm gonna throw the shovel out of the hole.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> And how do you know that? You can still enjoy their company and friendship and be interested in getting pussy. One does not cancel the other out.
> 
> I'd be flattered that he feels that way about me, but I'd politely tell him no and that I am straight. I wouldn't ghost him from my life like some whiney stuck up bitchy bitch.


Personally I've never ghosted any dude who was interested in me like that that I turned down. I can kinda see why some women would though for reasons other than maliciousness. Women are taught from an early age that every dude is looking to rapemurder them, so I can see why a woman would ghost a dude out of paranoia of rapemurder.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> years of browsing braincels, incel forums and


lol, top-tier sources


kekofthebest said:


> just scientific studies. Statistics don't lie.


By all means, quote/link a few, let's have some academic rigor up in here.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 12, 2021)

https://www0.gsb.columbia.edu/mygsb/faculty/research/pubfiles/1367/Racial%20Preferences%20in%20Dating.pdf
		



			https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/8/eaap9815/tab-figures-data
		









						Facial Skin Coloration Affects Perceived Health of Human Faces
					

Numerous researchers have examined the effects of skin condition, including texture and color, on the perception of health, age, and attractiveness in human faces. They have focused on facial color distribution, homogeneity of pigmentation, or skin quality. We here investigate the role of...




					link.springer.com
				



https://www.livescience.com/5860-attractiveness-based-partly-skin-color.html 
inb4 bad links


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Personally I've never ghosted any dude who was interested in me like that that I turned down. I can kinda see why some women would though for reasons other than maliciousness. Women are taught from an early age that every dude is looking to rapemurder them, so I can see why a woman would ghost a dude out of paranoia of rapemurder.


I mean I did make a piss poor attempt to ask a girl out once in like freshman year and she rejected me pretty hard. I wasn't really her friend though. And she didn't completely ghost me (not that there was anything to really ghost from in the first place) she did occasionally talk to me but clearly wanted to stay away from me. I had crushes on other girls but was way too nervous to ask them out because it felt like they were way out of my league. I wish at the very least I gave it a shot, even if I got rejected there would atleast be some closeure.

After highschool there was basically no venue for me to meet anybody. And the virus was basically like a nail in the coffin, I was already an introverted weirdo who never left the house since freshman year, so the virus just cemented me to stay in more. I do exercise in the summer but in terms of social stuff it's been an absolute zero and dead end. I remember back in like 10th grade I used to unironically listen to Chris Chan's virgin with rage, watch Elliot Rodger's videos and that Columbine Zero hour doc, and I was like......Man, this is the shit, it doesn't get any realer than this. I was enamored with the whole incel/edgy kid culture from that point forward, finally I started to get out of it and it's really fucking scary to look back at my 16 year old self and think, holy shit, I used to unironically think that shit. 

Now I still feel that way but I can at least look at it and see how utterly fucking broken, warped, and toxic that mindset is. Does that mean I'll fix myself, who knows, perhaps the damage is already done, and I might end up just pulling an hero if I eventually cant take the bullshit in life anymore. Who knows. Everything is filled with a sense of dread, confusion, and uncertainty for the future.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Idk, I've been a quote en quote incel since I was around 15 or 16. I'm 19 now. So that's about 4 years of this fucked up poisonous mindset. I'm only starting to come out of it now but even then it's hard, and I have moments where I relapse straight back into it. This shit is drugs seriously, this is the zoomer verison of heroin and crack cocaine. To an outsider it's comedy, but it's really scary shit and it needs to be taken seriously. I can't make fun of kek because it's just not funny to me. IMO the stuff he says is the dead opposite of funny, it's downright scary and it makes me very nervous and anxious to read. Idk if I can do it, there's a chance that some of the pieces to this puzzle are broken or lost forever? Maybe some people don't deserve to be helped. I always ask myself if I'm an evil person and do I really deserve love? I mean IDK. I feel like I'm trapped in a giant hole, there's a shovel next to me, but I'm suffering from dementia and I've forgotten what a shovel is. So I just flop the shovel around not knowing what the fuck to do, and one of these days I'm gonna throw the shovel out of the hole.


I advise you to start drinking heavily.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 12, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> https://www0.gsb.columbia.edu/mygsb/faculty/research/pubfiles/1367/Racial%20Preferences%20in%20Dating.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've posted some stuff that seems more appropriate in a screed about white privilege, a study confirming conventional wisdom about online dating, a graph confirming that people aren't attracted to unattractive people, and a dumb meme.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I advise you to start drinking heavily.


I drank on holidays and every single time I end up having too many and vomiting and spending 2 hours sitting in the shower wanting to kill myself. What the fuck is that going to help?


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I did make a piss poor attempt to ask a girl out once in like freshman year and she rejected me pretty hard. I wasn't really her friend though. And she didn't completely ghost me (not that there was anything to really ghost from in the first place) she did occasionally talk to me but clearly wanted to stay away from me. I had crushes on other girls but was way too nervous to ask them out because it felt like they were way out of my league. I wish at the very least I gave it a shot, even if I got rejected there would atleast be some closeure.
> 
> After highschool there was basically no venue for me to meet anybody. And the virus was basically like a nail in the coffin, I was already an introverted weirdo who never left the house since freshman year, so the virus just cemented me to stay in more. I do exercise in the summer but in terms of social stuff it's been an absolute zero and dead end. I remember back in like 10th grade I used to unironically listen to Chris Chan's virgin with rage, watch Elliot Rodger's videos and that Columbine Zero hour doc, and I was like......Man, this is the shit, it doesn't get any realer than this. I was enamored with the whole incel/edgy kid culture from that point forward, finally I started to get out of it and it's really fucking scary to look back at my 16 year old self and think, holy shit, I used to unironically think that shit.
> 
> Now I still feel that way but I can at least look at it and see how utterly fucking broken, warped, and toxic that mindset is.* Does that mean I'll fix myself, who knows, perhaps the damage is already done, and I might end up just pulling an hero if I eventually cant take the bullshit in life anymore. Who knows. Everything is filled with a sense of dread, confusion, and uncertainty for the future.*


Look @ Chris Chan, shit could be worse. Things do change, if you make a change, even the slightest change. Find something you love and just work at it and dive into it more. Find some people IRL or Online that dig the same thing and bounce from that. Life seems like a massive looming tombstone but really it isn't. It can be fun as fuck with a couple of friends, some dreams and a little bit of direction!


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

President Jeb Bush said:


> Look @ Chris Chan, shit could be worse. Things do change, if you make a change, even the slightest change. Find something you love and just work at it and dive into it more. Find some people IRL or Online that dig the same thing and bounce from that. Life seems like a massive looming tombstone but really it isn't. It can be fun as fuck with a couple of friends, some dreams and a little bit of direction!


I'm not too far off from Chris Chan considering I grew up in a similar household. Spend the entirety of my life on the internet and playing vidya, probably have some form of autism too. The only difference between me and (Classic) Chris is that I don't draw crayon comics and I'm not fat. If you compare everything else, we're pretty much identical.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I'm not too far off from Chris Chan considering I grew up in a similar household. Spend the entirety of my life on the internet and playing vidya, probably have some form of autism too. The only difference between me and (Classic) Chris is that I don't draw crayon comics and I'm not fat. If you compare everything else, we're pretty much identical.


Well, why don't you starting from tomorrow stop playing the video games and go outside for 30 mins instead... anything can happen in those 30 mins and yeah your life could change just from that tiny thing. You are aware of the issues, so you can fix them. It's the fuckers that don't know, they can't be saved.

Also maybe turn off the computer and read some books instead. Swap it up with more "roots" based things like nature and physical books, your mind set will change big time!

The internet makes life seem scary, it's not scary at all.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

President Jeb Bush said:


> Well, why don't you starting from tomorrow stop playing the video games and go outside for 30 mins instead... anything can happen in those 30 mins and yeah your life could change just from that tiny thing. You are aware of the issues, so you can fix them. It's the fuckers that don't know, they can't be saved.
> 
> Also maybe turn off the computer and read some books instead. Swap it up with more "roots" based things like nature and physical books, your mind set will change big time!
> 
> The internet makes life seem scary, it's not scary at all.


I mean, that's what I really SHOULD do. But, knowing me that's probably not what I will do. I always find a way to fuckup the simplest of things and obligations. But perhaps when the weather gets better I'll give it a go. I do study natural science like evolution and whatnot but that doesn't really change my mindset or make me feel better. But, idk if that's what you mean by physical books. You did say books after all.

It seems very scary. Very super horrifying scary and sometimes it seems so scary that it's not worth living. Like a curse.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Feb 12, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean, that's what I really SHOULD do. But, knowing me that's probably not what I will do. I always find a way to fuckup the simplest of things and obligations. But perhaps when the weather gets better I'll give it a go. I do study natural science like evolution and whatnot but that doesn't really change my mindset or make me feel better. But, idk if that's what you mean by physical books. You did say books after all.
> 
> It seems very scary. Very super horrifying scary and sometimes it seems so scary that it's not worth living. Like a curse.


It's good you already read some stuff. try reading anything, even fiction, it's all a different perspective that doesn't involve staring at a screen for hours... 

Does life seem scary to you based on actual experiences you've had? or is it from this narrow POV of the internet? 

If it's the former, that is valid and you'd need to speak with a therapist. If it's the latter.. well, you need to just realize the internet is basically bullshit and full of sensationalism!


----------



## Readhed (Feb 12, 2021)

President Jeb Bush said:


> It's good you already read some stuff. try reading anything, even fiction, it's all a different perspective that doesn't involve staring at a screen for hours...


Yep I read about fiction and wikis and shit. Occasionally I dive into political stuff but I don't delve too deep and mostly stay neutral.


President Jeb Bush said:


> Does life seem scary to you based on actual experiences you've had? or is it from this narrow POV of the internet?


Combination of both. I'd say I used the internet to escape past trauma, but it ended up being like salt on an open wound and just making the problem worse, as it gave me a violent ideology to relate with and justify some victimhood mentality, as well as overall being an edgy cunt.



President Jeb Bush said:


> If it's the former, that is valid and you'd need to speak with a therapist.


I should but, like I said, I'm not really good at facing obligations, needs, and reality.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 13, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I drank on holidays and every single time I end up having too many and vomiting and spending 2 hours sitting in the shower wanting to kill myself. What the fuck is that going to help?



You need to practice every day.

The powerleveling pity party is really dull.  I want more @kekofthebest lunacy.

Hey Kek, what's your opinion on age of consent laws?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> You need to practice every day.
> 
> The powerleveling pity party is really dull.  I want more @kekofthebest lunacy.
> 
> Hey Kek, what's your opinion on age of consent laws?


18 is the law so it's the law. Good to protect children from pedos. I'm not Vaush so why are you asking?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 13, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> 18 is the law so it's the law. Good to protect children from pedos. I'm not Vaush so why are you asking?


Hey @BoxerShorts47 are you gonna let this dude make a mockery of you like that?


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 13, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNgS8RS7Y-k
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50Cjw7Fq6VA


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Hey @BoxerShorts47 are you gonna let this dude make a mockery of you like that?


LMFAO WHY DOES THAT DUDE HAVE
-38,274
REACTION SCORE HOLY SHIT. OH SHIT IS THIS DUDE ACTUALLY VAUSH LMAO. He's too busy jerking off to cp to talk with us.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 13, 2021)

Boxy's most recent post was in the Vaush thread.  Pottery.


----------



## Cope or Rope (Feb 13, 2021)

No wonder but that's past the point. I don't want to sink to the levels of the likes of the jews, and hollywood.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 13, 2021)

I thought this was a 'encounters with incels IRL' thread, not a incel self-help thread.

How to not suck at life: Make a list of things you want in a person, then become those things.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 13, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> I thought this was a 'encounters with incels IRL' thread, not a incel self-help thread.
> 
> How to not suck at life: Make a list of things you want in a person, then become those things.


These are the kind of threads that make their own gravy.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 13, 2021)

I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 13, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


How dare you call Bluto a bad influence!  He's in pre-med!


----------



## 9263900263 (Feb 13, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> I thought this was a 'encounters with incels IRL' thread, not a incel self-help thread.
> 
> How to not suck at life: Make a list of things you want in a person, then become those things.


How do I become Japanese Hitler with a cock the size of a baseball bat? I tried but the penis pumps ruined my ability to get an erection.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 13, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


Men who don't drink are automatically fags, whether you like dick or not. This is why you can't get laid.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 13, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


We're showing you some tough love.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 13, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Men who don't drink are automatically fags, whether you like dick or not. This is why you can't get laid.


Don't worry, @Readhed we've got study materials.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 13, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Men who don't drink are automatically fags, whether you like dick or not. This is why you can't get laid.


guess I'm a fag now. Wanna bang?


----------



## Readhed (Feb 13, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Don't worry, @Readhed we've got study materials.
> 
> View attachment 1918714


Well I took your advice and I vomited like 7 times. Spent an hour in the shower and another hour laying in bed. Currently feel like shit. Thanks I guess.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 13, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Well I took your advice and I vomited like 7 times. Spent an hour in the shower and another hour laying in bed. Currently feel like shit. Thanks I guess.


Holy shit, put down the bottle and take up sucking dick or something.

That shit read like "Instructions unclear, now have remote jammed in my ass" or something.


----------



## Lord Thistlewick Flanders (Feb 13, 2021)

milk said:


> I refuse to believe incels are real. I have never met one in IRL.


There's a lot more of them out there then you think, because well who in their right mind would willingly admit to still being a virgin in our sex-obssesed society? That's the simplest way to label yourself as a socially incompetent failure to the rest of the world. That's why there's so many incel communities on the internet, this kind of stuff, well you just don't talk about in real life. Willingly admitting to still being a male virgin is a sure fire way to social suicide.


----------



## Comrade (Feb 14, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> And if you want to be loved, make yourself lovable.


This is what I think incels truly fail to realise. You're not entitled to love and if you're no fun to be around people won't love you. That's what people mean when they say 'get a hobby' or 'work on your personality'. You have to be a loveable person in order to be loved, and that means not having bitterness and hatred as your only personality traits


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Feb 14, 2021)

kekofthebest said:


> (((wikipedia))) it's one thing to read about the blackpill online but to experience blackpill irl is a totally different.


lmao just flirt back


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 14, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


If you can't get a girlfriend become the girlfriend. This is the best advice you will ever get, get hrt.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Thistlewick Flanders said:


> There's a lot more of them out there then you think, because well who in their right mind would willingly admit to still being a virgin in our sex-obssesed society? That's the simplest way to label yourself as a socially incompetent failure to the rest of the world. That's why there's so many incel communities on the internet, this kind of stuff, well you just don't talk about in real life. Willingly admitting to still being a male virgin is a sure fire way to social suicide.



Despite being incels by denotation, most male virgins who want to have sex, especially the ones in their late teens and early twenties, are just awkward dorks.  They'll figure it out, or not.

It's the people like @kekofthebest , who, for utterly baffling reasons, decide to base their entire personality around being unfuckable who are interesting.

"Guys, take your pills!  I like mauve pills the best!  Foids are gonna be so mad that they're not getting MY chad dick!"

I wonder if people of that ilk have the self-awareness to NOT act like that IRL.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 14, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> Men who don't drink are automatically fags, whether you like dick or not. This is why you can't get laid.


I have alcohol intolerance.


----------



## Clown Baby (Feb 14, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> guess I'm a fag now. Wanna bang?


I'm a woman.


Rozzy said:


> I have alcohol intolerance.


Sounds pretty gay ngl


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 14, 2021)

I fucking love this place. It was a chance encounter only rivalled by finding a trash bag full of porn in the woods when I was 12.

Keep it coming gents.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 14, 2021)

Clown Baby said:


> I'm a woman.
> 
> Sounds pretty gay ngl


it's ok we can pretend


----------



## Cupronickel (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyone curious on how _hateful_ Inceldom starts? I know it's likely attributed to teenage power fantasies and rage, but I just don't get how this shit continues into adulthood. I first thought it was like a "if he bullies you he likes you" kind of thing, but as time goes on it doesn't make sense. I don't how grown ass men can hate a fucking gender so much. I'm hoping it's a temporary thing where they'll either grow out of it and start functioning or just give up all together.

I was an incel in my teenage years and still am, but I just don't get the extreme side.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 14, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Holy shit, put down the bottle and take up sucking dick or something.
> 
> That shit read like "Instructions unclear, now have remote jammed in my ass" or something.


I'm not an alcoholic lol. That's just not who I am, I very rarely drink. When I do though I have really poor tolerance and usually vomit after like 4 or 5 drinks. This time I only had two and took a nicotine patch thing and that really fucked me up quickly. Never vomited so hard in my life.


Sped Xing said:


> most male virgins who want to have sex, especially the ones in their late teens and early twenties, are just awkward dorks.  *They'll figure it out*


I certainly hope so. I really do. I think inceldom is similar to homelessness in the way that, the longer you stay in the state, the less and less likely you'll ever be to escape it as time goes on. If I don't get laid by the end of this year, which isn't a at all stretch let's be fucking real, then it will be half a decade of being a virgin while not wanting to be one. But I appreciate the optimism.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Feb 14, 2021)

Octane said:


> Anyone curious on how _hateful_ Inceldom starts? I know it's likely attributed to teenage power fantasies and rage, but I just don't get how this shit continues into adulthood. I first thought it was like a "if he bullies you he likes you" kind of thing, but as time goes on it doesn't make sense. I don't how grown ass men can hate a fucking gender so much. I'm hoping it's a temporary thing where they'll either grow out of it and start functioning or just give up all together.
> 
> I was an incel in my teenage years and still am, but I just don't get the extreme side.


It's sort of a similar thing to certain forms of political radicalization. You vote, you peacefully protest, you go through the proper channels to try to help your cause. After years and years of doing that and nothing changing, what's left except for anger? It feels like the system was set up for you to fail.

Same things with incels. You get told your entire life that if you go to college, get a stable job, take care of your looks, keep approaching women, eventually something will happen. And when it doesn't, you feel cheated and lied to.

Now you may say, well, obviously these incels must be doing SOMETHING wrong. Maybe they didn't really wash their penis like we told them to. Maybe they FEEL like they're working hard at finding a date, but they really aren't. Well, yes. In a lot of cases that's true. But not necessarily every time. Sometimes you can do everything right and still lose. Lack of success does not in itself prove lack of effort.

You may also say that nobody owes them a date/sex/whatever. And of course that's true also. It's still extremely frustrating when everyone around you seems to be successful, sometimes without even trying. Some of the people around you will be proverbial Chads, some will be total losers, but most will probably just be average. And when you look at those people and think "I may not be perfect, but I can't be worse than EVERY SINGLE ONE of those guys, and yet I'm still alone", it can put you in a pretty dark place.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 14, 2021)

Octane said:


> Anyone curious on how _hateful_ Inceldom starts? I know it's likely attributed to teenage power fantasies and rage, but I just don't get how this shit continues into adulthood. I first thought it was like a "if he bullies you he likes you" kind of thing, but as time goes on it doesn't make sense. I don't how grown ass men can hate a fucking gender so much. I'm hoping it's a temporary thing where they'll either grow out of it and start functioning or just give up all together.
> 
> I was an incel in my teenage years and still am, but I just don't get the extreme side.


Resentment and powerlessness. To be an incel is to fundamentally be of the mindset that you are powerless to influence what you desire most and to also be told that it is a petty desire by your peers. It's a dynamic where you could only ever become deeply cynical as you are preyed upon by charlatans, pitied by most normal people and are preemptively dismissed by the women you desire most. This endless ride of frustration and insecurity will bake itself into your soul and leave you in the same position as any other ineffectual old man you see on the streets who would babble in your ear and it's a bitter existence for someone in their prime to languish in.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 14, 2021)

for reference, i got laid at 14. it's fucking easy if you retards stop making a big deal of it and lower your damn standards if it's such a big deal


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 14, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> for reference, i got laid at 14. it's fucking easy if you retards stop making a big deal of it and lower your damn standards if it's such a big deal


Incels see you go home from the bar with the chubby librarian girl then try to mock you in front of your friends the next day, perfectly ignoring they went home and jacked off alone while the chubby librarian fucked you like a greased up weasel and you can barely walk.

Every incel I've ever met had the most trash fire personality I've ever seen, to the point where they'd repel hookers who have starving kids at home.

"Oh, she's a foid..." Well, I'm sure that just greased her gash right up, you fucking weirdo.
"Oh, she's fucking Chad..." Well, yeah, you kind of blurted out you wanted to stick your thumb up her ass while she shits, you fucking weirdo.
"Fucking women are nothing but whores. Even housewives just fuck to pay their bills, just like whores..." Oh, I'm sure that you insulting her, her mother, and every woman throughout history just made her panties drop around her ankles instead of making her pussy slam shut.
"She's probably fucked a dozen guys in the last week!" So wear a condom you fucking sped. You aren't going to find a virgin willing to gobble your cock at the Meat Market Bar & Dance Club, dumbass.

Tell them something like "Look, if you want a nice girl, you gotta go where nice girls hang out and be into things nice girls are into and realize you're gonna have to put a year or two into the relationship before she even lets you see her in her underwear" and they're all "Why do *I* have to put in all the effort and she doesn't have to put in any effort!"

Took me a little while to realize that the reason these guys are incels is they want to be. They want to be fucking victims, they want to snivel and cry and blame their shitty personalities and life choices on "those foids", they want to feel like "No, it is 52% of humanity that is wrong" and blame "Chad" for their problems with shit like "My soulmate is probably fucking Chad right now..."

Which then they went from pathetic to hilarious.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 14, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> go home from the bar with the chubby librarian girl


God fucking damn wouldn't that be nice. I can never forgive socjus for taking fat girls away from me.

But yeah, that's basically the gist. If you're just looking to pick up someone from the bar to get laid, you have to realize where your personality and looks are gonna rank relative to other people. Yeah, Chads get the Staceys - so you either become Chad, or you set your sights lower. Or you do something else, like you fucking kill it at karaoke and have charisma maxed out by religiously throwing yourself onto the stage. Just don't then make my mistake, where you enjoy the performance or the karaoke more than you do picking up women.

The kinds of guys who fume over 'women don't have to do NEAR as much as I do' are the ones who're either going to troon out or cut out the middleman and 41%. You've got the hand you were dealt, play it. Kvetching gets nowhere.


Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Took me a little while to realize that the reason these guys are incels is they want to be.





Spoiler: look at that, rich evans apologist is effortposting again



It's hard to fully say, honestly. I got laid when I was 14, but I'd say I was a retard with women for close to a decade after that. In some ways I still am, because I get too into the karaoke and completely ignore people sending me signals. OR I DID A YEAR AGO, ANYWAYS. It's a messy process that involves a lot of failing miserably and randomly remembering a really bad pickup attempt you made years in the future and having a laugh about it. There's messages I remember sending, shit I remember doing, and things I said that are embarrassingly retarded, but that's just a part of the process. You can go from winning an impossible scenario to spilling spaghetti on a free-throw.

Lots of guys, especially guys that aren't conventionally attractive or guys that aren't neurotypical, seem to have this thing with not liking that chaos. They think there's, like... tried-and-true methods, that there's a flowchart you follow - that you can speedrun the process, basically. They want to do research, not field work. And this makes them suckers for easy answers. When I was becoming a strapping young lad, it was The Game that every guy was trying to follow, convinced it was the bible of scoring chicks. I'm sure there will be something else after this modern moment of incels; every generation of women and men approach fundamentally different dating scenes and scenarios, so it's obvious to anyone with a brain that there are no cheat codes. Because that binary flag of whether you're a virgin or not HAS to be tripped asap, so you start adopting any easy answer to alleviate feelings of 'failure' rather than realizing that failure's an inbuilt feature of the human existence, and it ain't so bad. And that just builds over the years, all those easy answers - it's like eating nothing but fast food. No good for you.

Ugly guys, autistic guys, dumb guys - whatever it is, the answer's easy. Do you want to get laid? Fix your fucking diet, exercise, and pick up a hobby. Stop playing games all the damn time - read a book, learn to draw, pick up an instrument, learn a language, learn to code, just do _something_ that isn't braindead leisure. Keep your standards realistic. And my personal advice? As soon as you can once this pandemic is over, look for an open mic in your neck of the woods that you're old enough to attend. Get up on that stage, and fucking bomb. Fail miserably. Fail to get a single laugh or a single chuckle. Waste the audience's time completely. Just don't leave the stage - do a full, awful set. It'll be embarrassing and shitty and awful... and yet you'll realize that you're still alive, and none the worse for wear. Now you know what it's like to be the center of attention, doing poorly, and how little it actually affects you to be in that state, viola. I mean, ffs, there are people who make their whole schtick that _bad jokes._ Their entire act is not being funny. And those people get laid.



You need to do things that actually help you grow a pair if you want someone else to fondle 'em. Rejection won't kill you, and it can make for some funny stories.
OH ALSO EDIT, dating aps are cancer. avoid if possible


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 14, 2021)

Karaoke is the cure for inceldom?

Is that why my wife always tries to keep me from doing it?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 15, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> God fucking damn wouldn't that be nice. I can never forgive socjus for taking fat girls away from me.


The chubby girl with the neat hobbies willing to go out camping and drive around till 2AM before going to Denny's for coffee for 3 hours is gone, and I feel really bad for them.




Rich Evans Apologist said:


> But yeah, that's basically the gist. If you're just looking to pick up someone from the bar to get laid, you have to realize where your personality and looks are gonna rank relative to other people. Yeah, Chads get the Staceys - so you either become Chad, or you set your sights lower. Or you do something else, like you fucking kill it at karaoke and have charisma maxed out by religiously throwing yourself onto the stage.


Have a fucking personality helps. What these guys miss is that Chad goes out and does shit. He's got a personality beyond "Rawr, big dick energy" and the incels miss it. Funny thing is, most Chads are more pleasant to be around than the incels. Mr. Incel tells you he doesn't want to go out drinking on your birthday, he wants to stay home and play Super Smash. Six hours later Chad is sitting next to you in the cell going "Wow, she didn't look like no cop. Banging rack though." and the next day is telling the other Chads and the Staceys "So she was all 'You boys want some fun!' and we're like 'How much to see them titties?' and then like 50 cops jumped out of dumpsters and arrested us! It was funnier than hell! Tasers fucking hurt, yo." and everyone laughs.

All every incel I've ever met sees is that Chad supposedly gets all these women with no effort. No learning how to wear expensive clothing or keeping up on styles, no practicing social skills, no busting their ass to earn money for those cars and the drinks and the clothes. Nope, Chad just was born rich and the pussy fairy shows up and hands it all to him.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> The kinds of guys who fume over 'women don't have to do NEAR as much as I do' are the ones who're either going to troon out or cut out the middleman and 41%. You've got the hand you were dealt, play it. Kvetching gets nowhere.


And anyone who thinks women don't do anything has never been in a long term relationship or anything like that.

The old joke of the guy getting dressed to go out to dinner and the woman taking 3 hours is based on reality. That's even discounting the fact that any woman you meet, by virtue of being a woman, is someone with years of experience in one of the most cut-throat social groups ever where just the wrong fucking earrings can sink your social status.

What's funny is you have the bitter women who claim the same things as incels about the "Staceys", only out of social jealousy rather than sexual jealousy.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> It's a messy process that involves a lot of failing miserably and randomly remembering a really bad pickup attempt you made years in the future and having a laugh about it. There's messages I remember sending, shit I remember doing, and things I said that are embarrassingly retarded, but that's just a part of the process. You can go from winning an impossible scenario to spilling spaghetti on a free-throw.


Oh man, nothing like having your friends tease you about a date that went sideways years down the line. One of my old friends STILL teases me about a date I had where I pushed in the lighter for her to light a cigarette, it popped out, went down her top, and that was the end of that date.

I've also noticed a lot of incels (and femcels) can't seem to handle it when they don't get their way or immediately get what they _think_ they deserve. The slightest setback, the slightest disagreement, is the end of the fucking world for these people. They act like a bad date is the end of the universe, the person they like saying "not tonight, maybe later?" is because that person hates them, shit like that.

And honestly, who wants to be with someone that the slightest setback or disagreement is the end of the world? You can't have a life and a family with someone like that.  If every little setback results in a childish tantrum with a side of "the worlds hates me" can you really see being with that person through everything that happens in a relationship? How are they going to act to getting laid off or denied a promotion? How are they going to act when the baby won't sleep for a week straight and you're stumbling around on 2 hours of sleep a night? How are they going to react when the teacher tells them that their kid keeps doing some shit in school that is resulting in them getting teased?

Learning how to deal with failure, rejection, and spinning your wheels is part of life and dating is just a reflection of that.


Rich Evans Apologist said:


> Lots of guys, especially guys that aren't conventionally attractive or guys that aren't neurotypical, seem to have this thing with not liking that chaos. They think there's, like... tried-and-true methods, that there's a flowchart you follow - that you can speedrun the process, basically. They want to do research, not field work. And this makes them suckers for easy answers. When I was becoming a strapping young lad, it was The Game that every guy was trying to follow, convinced it was the bible of scoring chicks. I'm sure there will be something else after this modern moment of incels; every generation of women and men approach fundamentally different dating scenes and scenarios, so it's obvious to anyone with a brain that there are no cheat codes. Because that binary flag of whether you're a virgin or not HAS to be tripped asap, so you start adopting any easy answer to alleviate feelings of 'failure' rather than realizing that failure's an inbuilt feature of the human existence, and it ain't so bad. And that just builds over the years, all those easy answers - it's like eating nothing but fast food. No good for you.
> 
> Ugly guys, autistic guys, dumb guys - whatever it is, the answer's easy. Do you want to get laid? Fix your fucking diet, exercise, and pick up a hobby. Stop playing games all the damn time - read a book, learn to draw, pick up an instrument, learn a language, learn to code, just do _something_ that isn't braindead leisure. Keep your standards realistic. And my personal advice? As soon as you can once this pandemic is over, look for an open mic in your neck of the woods that you're old enough to attend. Get up on that stage, and fucking bomb. Fail miserably. Fail to get a single laugh or a single chuckle. Waste the audience's time completely. Just don't leave the stage - do a full, awful set. It'll be embarrassing and shitty and awful... and yet you'll realize that you're still alive, and none the worse for wear. Now you know what it's like to be the center of attention, doing poorly, and how little it actually affects you to be in that state, viola. I mean, ffs, there are people who make their whole schtick that _bad jokes._ Their entire act is not being funny. And those people get laid. [/SPOILER]
> 
> ...


As an ugly guy, I've found out that having lived life and done shit got me further than anything else.

Go out and do shit so you can sit around laughing about the shit you did in life that doesn't start off with "So I was playing WoW" unless the story has a major fucking twist in it.

To quote an old friend: "Bitches love stories. Tell that bitch a story while you have drinks."


----------



## Readhed (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm currently dealing with a lot of shock right now. I had a girl I really liked for a while block out of nowhere. We had a few scuffles in the past but we were getting along much better. I contacted her recently and we had a very friendly nice conversation, she said she was busy and she had to go though.

Then I come back and I find out she just fucking blocks me out of nowhere and with no warning or indication. I genuinely don't understand life. Why doesn't she love me? How am I supposed to love myself if nobody loves me. Life, fucking, sucks.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm literally about to cry right now. How could she?


----------



## Readhed (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't even feel mad, I just feel so shocked and utterly betrayed. Just why.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Feb 15, 2021)

You're aware that you aren't posting on your own blog, right?

Because holy shit.

Get it through your thick fucking head. NOBODY IS REQUIRED TO LOVE YOU!

Love yourself or don't. It's up to you, it's all on you.

For fuck's sake, stop feeling sorry for yourself and get down off the cross, someone needs the wood.

Hell, you're not even required to like yourself. Plenty of people go through times where they don't like who they are or what they've become. Know how they deal with it? THEY WORK TO CHANGE THEMSELVES.

Quit fucking sniveling, for fuck's sake. Nobody likes a goddamn crybaby.


----------



## Dread First (Feb 15, 2021)

Literally any tranny that Vice, Buzzfeed, or any other conventional MSM outlet hires to bitch about how straight people won't date them. Incel, but make it fashion I guess.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 15, 2021)

Readhed said:


> Why doesn't she love me? How am I supposed to love myself if nobody loves me. Life, fucking, sucks.



This is even more ridiculous than claiming you, an alleged alcohol intolerant, drank a bunch of booze because a guy with a weird Sanic avatar told you to.

Both of the "incels" on this thread say shit so stereotypical that it sounds like ham-handed writing instead of reality.

So to return to the OP, no, I've never met anyone who says shit this stupid in real life.


----------



## Readhed (Feb 15, 2021)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Hell, you're not even required to like yourself.


Many people have stated otherwise. They always tell me that "You can't love someone else if you don't love yourself"



Sped Xing said:


> So to return to the OP, no, I've never met anyone who says shit this stupid in real life.


I didn't drink because YOU told me to, I drank because I was offered a drink and decided I wanted one. Then I thought back to what you said after I was already in the shower. Being in the shower is the worst, because I just sit there and think about all the shit that makes me feel this way.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Feb 20, 2021)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


Lift. If you're gonna be an incel be the most chadlike. A gymcel.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Feb 20, 2021)

Lol @ teenage "incels" in this thread.

Sure, it's much easier to date if you're a 10/10 Chad, but that doesn't mean your chance of getting a GF is zero. Deciding to LDAR because it's harder for you is like deciding to be a NEET, cause you weren't born to a family of millionaires.

Oh, and if you actually give up on finding a GF, you're a volcel now.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 20, 2021)

Incels remind me of genderspecials.  Who has the time to memorize all these stupid codes?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 20, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Resentment and powerlessness. To be an incel is to fundamentally be of the mindset that you are powerless to influence what you desire most and to also be told that it is a petty desire by your peers. It's a dynamic where you could only ever become deeply cynical as you are preyed upon by charlatans, pitied by most normal people and are preemptively dismissed by the women you desire most. This endless ride of frustration and insecurity will bake itself into your soul and leave you in the same position as any other ineffectual old man you see on the streets who would babble in your ear and it's a bitter existence for someone in their prime to languish in.


How would this describe women doing the exact same? Especially in a dating context. They get tens of courters whether they're whales or anorexic, yet some of the mdevelop an equally hateful attitude towards others. Rather than describing themselves in their bios, they go "damn other skanks and their basic-bitch Disney+ watching asses". Sure you could write it off as jealousy but in the end, they themselves are bound to have some men up their skirts. Why would they get angry if not just "I got 5, they got 20, me angy".


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 20, 2021)

Women who hate women in general are what we call "keepers."


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 20, 2021)

This thread is as funny as it is depressing lol.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 20, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> How would this describe women doing the exact same? Especially in a dating context. They get tens of courters whether they're whales or anorexic, yet some of the mdevelop an equally hateful attitude towards others. Rather than describing themselves in their bios, they go "damn other skanks and their basic-bitch Disney+ watching asses". Sure you could write it off as jealousy but in the end, they themselves are bound to have some men up their skirts. Why would they get angry if not just "I got 5, they got 20, me angy".


One of the many keys to women is the same as with spiders: "they're more afraid of you, than you are of them". For every chad you meet, there are typically hordes of schlubs and bores who want you to deal with their bullshit and even among chads, you're likely to find unstable nutjobs and manipulative psychos. For women who genuinely want to settle down and find love, the dating field can be a mess and for sluts, there's an expiration date hanging over your head. I cant speak for women and nobody who's born a man ever could to their entirety for their mind simply isnt ours. What I do know, is whatever struggle they have must not be met with envy. Whatever it is they deal with, pity seems the most appropriate response.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Feb 20, 2021)

Also if your life is shitty you'll get more mileage out of trying to make it less shitty than you will trying to find someone to share it with.  That being said, improve your life on ways that make it better for you.  If you try to make things better to attract women you won't succeed and you'll grow resentful.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Lol @ teenage "incels" in this thread.


Teenage incels are a real thing. I'd say they definitely fit the bill.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> Teenage incels are a real thing. I'd say they definitely fit the bill.


Imagine deciding no one will ever love you when you're still shitting yellow.


----------



## Niggerman (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Women who hate women in general are what we call "keepers."


The only good type of women they are hard to find these days.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Niggerman said:


> The only good type of women they are hard to find these days.


They get snatched up quick.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Imagine deciding no one will ever love you when you're still shitting yellow.


What does that analogy mean


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> What does that analogy mean


It means anal, which is what the userbase is doing to you right now.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> What does that analogy mean


It's not an analogy.  You know nothing of babies.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> Teenage incels are a real thing. I'd say they definitely fit the bill.


You coom far too much to proffer any worthwhile insights into the subject of sexuality in general.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> It's not an analogy.  You know nothing of babies.


Is that supposed to be humor? Pretty retarded pedo humor tbh


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Why is everyone on this site such a fatass loser pedo who always makes wierd humor about young underage kids. Fucked up.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> Why is everyone on this site such a fatass loser pedo who always makes wierd humor about young underage kids. Fucked up.


Why do you doublepost and admit to cooming everyday bro to those Disney channels shows?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Shouldn't you be in school, young man?


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Shouldn't you be in school, young man?


Shouldn't you be in jail getting your ass tore up? Old faggot? Or how about in the fucking grave being buried?


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Incels: "why won't anybody love me?"

Also incels:  "REEEEEEEE"


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a friend of 10+ years that had his mom wipe his ass for him until he turned 15. He stays in and plays vidya all day. He applied for a job as a grocery-bagger, but got beat out by a literal retard. He has 2k+ hours on Battlefront II and _actually only eats chicken tenders from McDonald's_. I remember once where his grandma was at the hospital and he was visiting, keeping her company while he played on his 3DS. My grandma is friends with her and decided to visit, and brought some homecooked food for my friend. Instead of accepting it, he insisted he only eats chicken tenders.


----------



## GHTD (Feb 22, 2021)

Is it incel if you're homo, but just kind of holding off on finding the right guy?

Because to some, people just bitch that incels are "people who haven't been laid by a certain age". That's stupid, I just want to find someone that isn't going to rage about social justice shit all the time and just be cool about shit.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Is it incel if you're homo, but just kind of holding off on finding the right guy?
> 
> Because to some, people just bitch that incels are "people who haven't been laid by a certain age". That's stupid, I just want to find someone that isn't going to rage about social justice shit all the time and just be cool about shit.


Having standards and waiting to have sex is laudable, and pretty much the opposite of incel.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Feb 22, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Is it incel if you're homo, but just kind of holding off on finding the right guy?
> 
> Because to some, people just bitch that incels are "people who haven't been laid by a certain age". That's stupid, I just want to find someone that isn't going to rage about social justice shit all the time and just be cool about shit.


No. Incel means '_in-_voluntary' celibate. People who wait for marriage/the right person just have heightened standards.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Having standards and waiting to have sex is laudable, and pretty much the opposite of incel.


then I'm not an incel btw


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> then I'm not an incel btw


Then why are you sperging out in the incel thread?


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Then why are you sperging out in the incel thread?


Because you're annoying and a fag.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> Because you're annoying and a fag.


I'm a girl gamer, how dare.


----------



## Realplaya420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I'm a girl gamer, how dare.


So what? You're still being extremely disrespectful to me.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

@Dyn tell this coomer how to treat a valid lady


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 22, 2021)

Realplaya420 said:


> So what? You're still being extremely disrespectful to me.


Coomers get the rope.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Feb 22, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> All incels have shit personalities.
> 
> Sorry to incel morons, but even the ugliest, grossest, nastiest-ass people can get laid.  If you can't get laid, it's your own fault.  You are not an incel.  You are a volcel lying to yourself.
> 
> ...


Sorry for old-replying, just discovered this gold mine.
100% Correct.

Personal anti-incel story.
I worked with this 50yo Marketing executive. Looked SLIGHTLY younger than 50 (maybe mid 40s), but he was UGLY, FAT and a TOTAL drunk (Irish).
He could sell snow to an eskimo, though.
He would get PRIME pussy by the TRAINLOAD. And the fucker was MARRIED.
True Story: Picked up a 19yo 9/10 bombshell waitress in a Bar and Grill, fucked her every weekend and brought her to the COMPANY PICNIC. Just to rub our noses in it.
He used to brag "I'm fucking a GF that is younger than my daughter!".
He also had another piece - early 30s that he went out to more respectable functions with. Total MILF beauty.

Electro-magnetic personality - EVERY woman in a bar would be drawn to him. Very successful in Sales/Marketing too. Unrepentant liar as well.



Sped Xing said:


> Imagine gatekeeping Autism on kiwi farms dot net.
> 
> 
> As for our little Skyrim player, you're a good example of what separates "awkward young lad who trips on himself and gets nowhere with the ladies" and "incel."  You've been brainwashed by a bunch of of reddit pussies.  Stop.  Grow up.  There is still time.
> ...


Stop it... stop it...
*sniff*
He's already dead...


----------



## Dyn (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> @Dyn tell this coomer how to treat a valid lady


Stand up for your own self, I'm a feminist not your fucking daddy.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Feb 22, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> I'm a girl gamer, how dare.


ahem.
I love you, but the Internet has rules...

(@Dyn - you too)
((and @Clown Baby ))



Spoiler: Look, Stop Fem PLing, the list is too long










Also: My Observations mostly for @kekofthebest
1) Get off the internet for a WHILE
-it's not reality
-it will harm your perception of reality
-Maybe even cut the books out. Seems like you've read enough.

2) Women are both different and the same as men. It's contradictory. That's life.

3) Dating is a Honey Trap. Be available, but also Be the Honey.
-You are sweet and precious, but not readily available.
-Do not be 'discovering', be available to be discovered.
-Women will wonder, "He isn't anything to look at, but DAMN, there is something that is glowing inside him. I NEED to know what it IS"

4) Another metaphor that probably won't work. Guitar/Music
-You can't play guitar 'harder'
-You fail when you concentrate
-You fail when you are over-inebriated (chemical or narcissism)
-You fail when you read too much about it
-You fail when you do not PRACTICE
-You learn to LISTEN

No joke, get of the internet and try to take up guitar. You can get a chink shit-guitar for $100.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 22, 2021)

man, this thread sure blew up.


----------



## Sped Xing (Feb 22, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> ahem.
> I love you, but the Internet has rules...
> 
> (@Dyn - you too)
> ...





Spoiler







 


My plan failed.  He didn't try to woo me.  Back to being a dude for me.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 22, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Is it incel if you're homo, but just kind of holding off on finding the right guy?
> 
> Because to some, people just bitch that incels are "people who haven't been laid by a certain age". That's stupid, I just want to find someone that isn't going to rage about social justice shit all the time and just be cool about shit.



I think its much more than that.

Its more than just being virgin. Its being obsessed about being a virgin and being so incapable that you can't get any sex.
Its also just hating women because of a lack of sex. Plenty of Incels in the Incel threads had sex at least once with the fat chick.


----------



## Johan Hulth (Feb 22, 2021)

Most striking thing about incels I've known irl is that they seemingly experience no joy around sexual attraction. They're just all ghoulish need and zero fun. And what's the point if you're not having fun? I think that's largely what's meant when the word creepy gets tossed around. Nerves are one thing, but this is something else. Not met any looks obsessives irl but they're truly the nuttiest online.  

Chads irl usually see women as a different species. They seem to just "get it" in terms of gender differences in a way that infuriates incels who expect direct gender parity e.g. they wouldn't find a nervous shy girl unattractive so can't fathom why it wouldn't be the case in reverse. Again with the looks obsessives, just mirroring the opposite gender. Which tbf is completely understandable in a culture that supposedly prides itself on breaking gender norms. This also explains the male feminist mindset.

Personally, I've had more luck when fat and not giving a shit than times when I was lifting and thirsty. It doesn't make sense really, but ultimately you either enjoy playing the batshit rigged game or you go and do something else.


----------



## Niggerman (Feb 24, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I think its much more than that.
> 
> Its more than just being virgin. Its being obsessed about being a virgin and being so incapable that you can't get any sex.
> Its also just hating women because of a lack of sex. Plenty of Incels in the Incel threads had sex at least once with the fat chick.


Close but disagree here. Incel (yes I know what Incel is short for) can also be someone who isn't a virgin, you just have to be obsessed with sex and put women on a pedestal.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 28, 2021)

It's a cult, and a death cult on top of that. I look at incels the same way I'd look at Heaven's Gate or Jonestown members; from a distance and praying law enforcement intervenes before a lot of innocent people get killed.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 28, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I think its much more than that.
> 
> Its more than just being virgin. Its being obsessed about being a virgin and being so incapable that you can't get any sex.
> Its also just hating women because of a lack of sex. Plenty of Incels in the Incel threads had sex at least once with the fat chick.


I genuinely feel bad irl for lonely people who genuinely care about love and affection and have a shit luck at it and those are rarely hateful people or would identify as incel. Incels are cynical and obscessed with sex and relationships as nothing but a status signifiers, they are mad because they think like narcissists and feel wronged by the universe if they don't get _the thing_ they think would automatically make them better people than others and validate their self worth. 

A lot of the shit they say about society and women and chads and how everyone seems to be a cruel selfish asshole is projection of how they themselves think and how they'd like  to act towards people they deem "inferior" if they were a millionaire Chad Thundercock.


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 26, 2021)

This thread needs a "infected" tag tbh


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm the IRL incel, although last Saturday I held a girl's hand in her car. Not a KHV anymore. Just a KV.


----------



## Sped Xing (Oct 22, 2021)

mortyposter said:


> I'm the IRL incel, although last Saturday I held a girl's hand in her car. Not a KHV anymore. Just a KV.


>touching a femoid with something other than your dick


Lol beta


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm gonna label Seth Rogen and Patton Oswalt as potential future IRL incels. Both are fat, gross, unfuckable cunts with an underserved sense of acomplishment, and spend their days pretending to be male feminists. 

Both are perfect candidates to do a 180 and become the next serial killer once they snap. Oswald already allegedly killed his wife, and Rogen covered for Weinstein.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 4, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> I'm gonna label Seth Rogen and Patton Oswalt as potential future IRL incels. Both are fat, gross, unfuckable cunts with an underserved sense of acomplishment, and spend their days pretending to be male feminists.
> 
> Both are perfect candidates to do a 180 and become the next serial killer once they snap. Oswald already allegedly killed his wife, and Rogen covered for Weinstein.


This isn't CNN. Drop the 'allegedly'.

Patton Oswald Killed His Wife.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jan 5, 2022)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> > assumes a therapist will be a woman
> > Cites Braincels and youtube videos to support his position
> > "Psycology _(sic)_ is a major field of psuedoscience _(sic)"_
> > mysides.gif
> ...



ER was NOT a faggot he was a supreme gentleman and a scholar, you take that back!


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jan 5, 2022)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> ER was NOT a faggot he was a supreme gentleman and a scholar, you take that back!


No.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 30, 2022)

Readhed said:


> I mean I thought people were trying to help me but it became pretty clear that they rather just make fun of me so I guess it's best I leave this thread because people are basically telling me to drink and that's a really bad influence.


This guy left the forums altogether two days after posting this, lol


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Apr 30, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> This guy left the forums altogether two days after posting this, lol


Expecting help from kiwifarms with IRL incelness is legit stupid.


----------

